# Woorden die het ene betekenen en het tegendeel



## eno2

Soms ontdek ik woorden die het ene betekenen en het tegendeel. Je kan dat een "innerlijk" oxymoron noemen bij een woord. Ik vind dat altijd even interessant als verwarrend. Vooral bij nieuwe woorden in vreemde talen, die ik nog niet kende. 

Bijvoorbeeld: 


*acometer *

tr. Atacar de forma violenta, embestir con ímpetu:
acometer al enemigo. También intr.
♦ Se construye con la prep. contra: el toro acometió contra el burladero.
Emprender, intentar:
acometió la obra de la galería
Zowel heftig aanvallen dus, als proberen te realiseren. Niet direct het tegendeel, maar dan toch onderling tegenstijdig.


----------



## Rotstein2702

Volgens mij beschrijft ge hier het fenomeen dat *polysemie* heet, d.w.z. het gegeven dat een woord meerdere betekenisschakeringen kan hebben, waarbij toch om hetzelfde woord gaat. Als die betekenissen echter dermate 'divergeren' d.w.z. 'uiteengaan' zodat de taalgebruik ze niet meer als betekenissen van _hetzelfde_ woord ervaart, spreken we van *homonymie*, aldus Wikipedia. Hoewel ik geen woord Spaans spreek, lijkt het me hier om het eerste geval te gaan. Ik lees, mede afgaande op uw uitleg, dat _*acometer *_'aanvallen' en 'ondernemen' betekent. Ik denk dat we hier niet geheel onterecht van een betekenisschakering kunnen spreken: een _aanval_ is immers ook een soort _onderneming_ en drukt dezelfde _actie_ uit als 'realiseren', 'ondernemen' etc. In het slechtste geval gaat het hier om twee homoniemen en dan is er van een 'innerlijk oxymoron' eveneens geen sprake, aangezien het dan niet meer over hetzelfde, maar over twee verschillende woorden gaat.
​


----------



## eno2

Mijn bedoeling is woorden aan te stippen - in verschillende talen- waarbij de polysemie zo ver gaat dat de betekenissen ronduit tegenstrijdig worden. Het gaat daarbij altijd om één woord. Met tegenstrijdige betekenissen. Struikelblokken voor taalstudenten.

Om het wat verder te drijven: Ik bedoel ook niet de stijlfiguur van de ironische omkering.

Zoals "Fantastisch" een ironische afkeuring kan zijn.



Een galerij openen is toch wel niet eenzelfde onderneming als een galerij gewelddadig aanvallen. Maar goed, het is niet het beste voorbeeld, en een oxymoron is het inderdaad niet echt. Ik hoop op betere voorbeelden.

Misschien is dit een beter voorbeeld:

"Verschrikkelijk" als lof en goedkeuring. Zoals in: hij is verschrikkelijk getalenteerd".
Ik weet het niet. Verschrikkelijk =erg in beide betekenisssen. Het is verschrikkelijk= het is erg. Hij is verschrikkelijk getalenteerd=hij is ERG getalenteerd".
Dus nee. Verschrikkelijk is een
schijnbaar oxymoron.


----------



## bibibiben

Er moeten er ook in het Nederlands aardig wat voorbeelden van te vinden zijn.

Wat ik tot nu toe heb kunnen bedenken en opsnorren:
grijs – te bont, gek (het erg grijs maken)
grijs – saai, kleurloos, onopvallend (de grijze massa, een grijze muis)

meet – beginstreep
meet – eindstreep

gijzelaar – gegijzelde
gijzelaar – gijzelnemer/gijzelhouder

dadelijk – nu, onmiddellijk
dadelijk – later, straks

meteen – nu, onmiddellijk
meteen – later, straks

ergens voor waken – zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1684/ voor het hele verhaal

Min of meer tegengesteld:
ergens voor bedanken – vriendelijk afslaan (en dus iets niet aannemen)
ergens voor bedanken – dank betuigen (voor dat wat je aanneemt)

op zijn – doodmoe zijn (en dus verlangend naar bed)
op zijn – wakker zijn en uit bed gestapt

Er is vast nog veel meer!


----------



## bibibiben

Ook wel interessant:
iets afbouwen – voltooien (dus doorgaan tot je de 100% hebt bereikt)
iets afbouwen – geleidelijk verminderen (vaak totdat je uiteindelijk de 0% bereikt hebt)
Zie ook: afbouwen | stijlgids.

iets of iem. meenemen – naar een plek gaan met iets of iem. bij je
iets of iem. meenemen – van een plek weggaan met iets of iem. bij je

Niet tegengesteld, maar toch wel ver uit elkaar liggend:
iets opstoken – verbranden tot iets er niet meer is
iets opstoken – iets feller laten branden

Opmerkelijk:
Laat dat.  – Doe dat niet.
Laat hem. – Sta toe dat hij iets doet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Er moeten er ook in het Nederlands aardig wat voorbeelden van te vinden zijn.
> 
> Wat ik tot nu toe heb kunnen bedenken en opsnorren:
> grijs – te bont, gek (het erg grijs maken)
> grijs – saai, kleurloos, onopvallend (de grijze massa, een grijze muis)


Polysemie



> meet – beginstreep
> meet – eindstreep


 Meet is en blijft meet. Waar ze ook ligt. 



> gijzelaar – gegijzelde
> gijzelaar – gijzelnemer/gijzelhouder


Ja, dat is eigenlijk een ontoelaatbre verwarring. Ik beschouwde gijzelaar altijd als gegijzelde. wellicht is gijzelaar, bedoelend gijzelnemer, fout?



> dadelijk – nu, onmiddellijk
> dadelijk – later, straks


Nuances



> meteen – nu, onmiddellijk
> meteen – later, straks


nuances



> ergens voor waken – zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1684/ voor het hele verhaal


Echt verwarrend. Ergens voor waken is op zichzelf al negatief, prohibitief, en toch gebruik ik ook die (verholen) dubbele negatie....Niettenmin ontstaat daarbij geen twijfel over wat echt bedoeld is. De expliciete dubbele negatie is op zichzelf een bron, als moeilijke grammaticale figuur, van ongewild precies het tegenovergestelde te zeggen van wat je bedoelt. IIn dat geval wordt de betekenis wel storend omgedraaid. In het Spaans is de dubbele negatie frequent in gebruik , waar we ze in het Nederlands helemaal niet gebruiken. Waardoor ik die figuur maar niet onder de knie krijg - en onzeker blijf van de betekenis-of die omgekeerd interpreteer. 



> Min of meer tegengesteld:
> ergens voor bedanken – vriendelijk afslaan (en dus iets niet aannemen)
> ergens voor bedanken – dank betuigen (voor dat wat je aanneemt)


Afslaan en aannemen. Dat is er een (innerlijk oxymoron)



> op zijn – doodmoe zijn (en dus verlangend naar bed)
> op zijn – wakker zijn en uit bed gestapt


Polysemie


----------



## bibibiben

Wat een curieus commentaar.

In alle voorbeelden die ik heb genoemd, is er sprake van polysemie. Ook _meet_ en _meteen_ zijn polyseem. Logisch, want vrijwel alle controniemen (sommigen spreken van auto-antoniemen of januswoorden) zijn een vorm van polysemie. Polysemie betekent immers niets meer dan dat een woord meerdere betekenissen heeft ontwikkeld. Heel soms komt het voor dat twee van die betekenissen tegengesteld aan elkaar zijn. En ziedaar, een controniem is geboren.

Als een controniem niet te beschouwen is als een vorm van polysemie, dan is het wel een vorm van homonymie. Veel andere smaken heb je niet.

_Ergens voor bedanken_ is eigenlijk juist een vrij zwak controniem. In de ene betekenis is er inderdaad sprake van iets niet aannemen, maar in de andere betekenis gaat het niet zozeer om het aannemen, maar om het tonen van dankbaarheid voor dat wat je krijgt. Is nét iets anders.


----------



## bibibiben

Dan nog een controniem (hoewel niet volmaakt) dat alleen in België bestaat:

iets sanctioneren – iets goedkeuren, iets bekrachtigen (en dus in orde verklaren)
iets sanctioneren – iets bestraffen (en dus kennelijk niet in orde verklaren)

In Nederland bestaat die tweede betekenis niet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Wat een curieus commentaar.
> 
> In alle voorbeelden die ik heb genoemd, is er sprake van polysemie. _Ook meet_ en _meteen_ zijn polyseem. Logisch, want vrijwel alle controniemen (sommigen spreken van auto-antoniemen of januswoorden) zijn een vorm van polysemie. Polysemie betekent immers niets meer dan dat een woord meerdere betekenissen heeft ontwikkeld. En heel soms komt het voor dat die betekenissen tegengesteld aan elkaar zijn.
> 
> En als een controniem niet te beschouwen is als een vorm van polysemie, dan is het wel een vorm van homonymie. Veel andere smaken heb je niet.
> 
> _Ergens voor bedanken_ is eigenlijk juist een vrij zwakke controniem. In de ene betekenis is er inderdaad sprake van iets niet aannemen, maar in de andere betekenis gaat het niet zozeer om het aannemen, maar om het tonen van dankbaarheid voor dat wat je krijgt. Is nét iets anders.


Ik sprak over innerlijke oxymorons, omdat ik het woord contraniemen niet kende..Nu je het vernoemt: op internet is haast niets te vinden. 
Voorkomen, ja. 
Als je iets voorkómt, zorg je ervoor dat het niet vóórkomt. Maar dat is eigenlijk één en dezelfde betekenis die je op twee tegenstrijdige manieren kan uitleggen...Dat lijkt m enog iets anders...



bibibiben said:


> Dan nog een controniem (hoewel niet volmaakt) dat alleen in België bestaat:
> 
> iets sanctioneren – iets goedkeuren, iets bekrachtigen (en dus in orde verklaren)
> iets sanctioneren – iets bestraffen (en dus kennelijk niet in orde verklaren)
> 
> In Nederland bestaat die tweede betekenis niet.


Ik was daar juist mee bezig.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik sprak over innerlijke oxymorons, omdat ik het woord contraniemen niet kende..Nu je het vernoemt: op internet is haast niets te vinden.
> Voorkomen, ja.
> Als je iets voorkómt, zorg je ervoor dat het niet vóórkomt. Maar dat is eigenlijk één en dezelfde betekenis die je op twee tegenstrijdige manieren kan uitleggen...Dat lijkt m enog iets anders...



Inderdaad, het Genootschap Onze Taal geeft _voorkomen_ als voorbeeld. Slecht gekozen. Niet alleen moet je de uitspraak veranderen (van _voorkomen _naar _voorkomen), _ook grammaticaal moet je de boel flink omgooien, wil je de tegengestelde betekenis tevoorschijn kunnen toveren. Het komt me voor dat je in zo'n geval niet langer moet spreken van contronymie. Het wordt wat vergezocht.

Een woord dat op weg is een controniem te worden: minzaam. _Minzaam_ betekent dan wel _vriendelijk_, maar wordt ook vrij vaak gebruikt in de betekenis van _neerbuigend_. Die tweede betekenis heeft Van Dale nog niet gehaald, maar je kunt erop wachten.


----------



## eno2

Een woord dat op weg is een controniem te worden: minzaam. _Minzaam_ betekent dan wel _vriendelijk_, maar wordt ook vrij vaak gebruikt in de betekenis van _neerbuigend_. Die tweede betekenis heeft Van Dale nog niet gehaald, maar je kunt erop wachten.[/QUOTE]
Lijkt me meer een zaak van connotatie.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Lijkt me meer een zaak van connotatie.


Herinterpretatie kan tot polysemie van een woord leiden. Dat staat buiten kijf. De geboorte van een controniem heeft echter niets te maken met de wijze waarop er betekenisvermeerdering plaatsvindt. Het gaat er slechts om dát er betekenisvermeerdering plaatsvindt, met uiteraard als extra voorwaarde dat de nieuw ontstane betekenis tegengesteld is aan een eerdere betekenis. Natuurlijk geldt ook dat de eerdere betekenis in gebruik blijft en niet geleidelijk het veld ruimt. Ik voorspel een veelbelovende toekomst voor _minzaam_ als controniem.


----------



## eno2

Minzaam is een woord dat me in het Spaans al opviel, met ongeveer dezelfde neiging tot min of meer tegengestelde polysemie. Maar die hebben afable voor alleen maar vriendelijk en condescendente (het woord dat ik bedoel) voor neerbuigend én minzaam. Voor miij had dat automatisch een neerbuigende connotatie, alhoewel het in het woordenboek als vertaling van minzaam voorkomt, vanwege het Franse condescendant. Dat heb ik namelijk altijd als neerbuigend verstaan, hoewel het ook minzaam is.Misschien zit er nog een woord tussen minzaam en neerbuigend in het Nederlands, misschien iets in de zin van toegevend, toegeeflijk of zo, meegaand...etc..


----------



## eno2

Condescendente(SP) minzaam en neerbuigend 
condescendant(FR). idem
condescendent (Eng) enkel neerbuigend. 

In het Nederlands zitten er woorden tussen minzaam en neerbuigend, zoals toegeeflijk.


----------



## bibibiben

_Minzaam_ heeft een interessante betekenisontwikkeling: beminnelijk > vriendelijk/welwillend > neerbuigend vriendelijk (van een hogergeplaatste ten opzichte van een ondergeschikte) > neerbuigend. Opmerkelijk genoeg wil zelfs de nieuwste Van Dale nog niet weten van de laatste stap in deze ontwikkeling.

Nog meer (semi)controniemen:

Ik ben eruit. - Ik weet (even) niet meer hoe het verder moet.
Ik ben eruit. - Ik heb de oplossing gevonden.

huren – verhuren, in huur geven
huren – in huur nemen

lenen – te leen geven
lenen – te leen krijgen

aai - streling
aai - harde kneep, duw (ironisch gebruikt)

Alleen in België:
aardig – aangenaam, plezierig
aardig – ongesteld, onpasselijk (in: een aardig gevoel krijgen)

Van _huren_ en _lenen_ kun je zeggen dat het Nederlands er alles aan doet om verwarring te voorkomen. Echt dubbelzinnige uitspraken zijn knap zeldzaam. Een met moeite gevonden voorbeeld: Ik doe niet aan lenen. Leent deze persoon nou nooit iets uit of leent hij niet graag van anderen? De context moet duidelijkheid verschaffen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Minzaam_ heeft een interessante betekenisontwikkeling: beminnelijk > vriendelijk/welwillend > neerbuigend vriendelijk (van een hogergeplaatste ten opzichte van een ondergeschikte) > neerbuigend. Opmerkelijk genoeg wil zelfs de nieuwste Van Dale nog niet weten van de laatste stap in deze ontwikkeling.
> 
> Nog meer (semi)controniemen:
> 
> Ik ben eruit. - *Ik weet (even) niet meer hoe het verder moet.*
> Ik ben eruit. - Ik heb de oplossing gevonden.


Mooie. Weten en niet meer weten. 
Ken je de uitdrukking: "ik wil er vanaf (zijn)". Waarvan ik de betekenis moeilijk kan vastpinnen. Iets als: ik weet het niet met zekerheid. Ook: ik wil het kwijt. 



> huren – verhuren, in huur geven
> huren – in huur nemen
> 
> lenen – te leen geven
> lenen – te leen krijgen


Klassiekers. Te omzeilen met ontlenen, uitlenen. Verhuren en huren. Huren is nooit verhuren bij mij. 




> Alleen in België:
> aardig – aangenaam, plezierig
> aardig – ongesteld, onpasselijk (in: een aardig gevoel krijgen)


ze is aardig= ze is lief=ze is mooi
Hij kan een aardig stukje doorrammen = behoorlijk, etc  polysemie. 
aardig in mijn dialect is vooral: RAAR. Een aardigaard is een rare kwiet, tegendraadse kerel. Maar ik ken het ook als onpasselijk inderdaad. 

Jij bent verdomde goed op de hoogte van Belgisch Nederlands. Aardig is dat...


----------



## eno2

Sjofel is dat niet armzalig en tof, sympathiek?

Ik kan dat tweede niet terugvinden, ik heb het misschien verkeerd.

Dat is heel sjofel van u...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Dat is heel sjofel van u...



Niet sjofel, maar jofel. Rijmt mooi, dat wel.



eno2 said:


> Ken je de uitdrukking: "ik wil er vanaf (zijn)". Waarvan ik de betekenis moeilijk kan vastpinnen. Iets als: ik weet het niet met zekerheid. Ook: ik wil het kwijt.



Ja, die uitdrukking ken ik. De ene betekenis is inderdaad zoiets als: ik weet het niet met zekerheid. Of: ik kan ernaast zitten. Maar wat de betekenis ook is, je kunt er niet het tegendeel in zien van de tweede betekenis die deze uitdrukking heeft. Jammer genoeg dus geen controniem.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Niet sjofel, maar jofel. Rijmt mooi, dat wel.




I'm losing words


> Ja, die uitdrukking ken ik. De ene betekenis is inderdaad zoiets als: ik weet het niet met zekerheid. Of: ik kan ernaast zitten. Maar wat de betekenis ook is, je kunt er niet het tegendeel in zien van de tweede betekenis die deze uitdrukking heeft. Jammer genoeg dus geen controniem.


Nog dommer van mij


----------



## bibibiben

Dit (semi)controniem ziet er alleen overtuigend uit in de vorm van een voltooid deelwoord:
De brand is uitgeslagen. = De brand is (door middel van slaan) gedoofd.
De brand is uitgeslagen. = De brand heeft zich uitgebreid (en de vlammen zijn nu buiten het brandende pand zichtbaar geworden).

Een mooier controniem:
De rage is overgewaaid.  = De rage is in ons land aangekomen (vanuit een ander land).
De rage is overgewaaid.  = De rage heeft ons land (alweer) verlaten.


----------



## eno2

Knap.

Vooral overgewaaid. Zou ik eens moeten checken in andere talen.


----------



## bibibiben

_Op een haar na _kan zowel _net niet _als _net wel _betekenen_:_

Die zakenman is op een haar na failliet (= net niet).

Het ongeluk kon op een haar na vermeden worden (= net wel).

Voorbeelden komen van http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/553.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Op een haar na _kan zowel _net niet _als _net wel _betekenen_:_
> 
> Die zakenman is op een haar na failliet (= net niet).
> 
> Het ongeluk kon op een haar na vermeden worden (= net wel).
> 
> Voorbeelden komen van http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/553.



Dit is een perfecte. Maar het is geen woord.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Dit is een perfecte. Maar het is geen woord.



Ach, ja! Wat nu gedaan? Een apart draadje aanmaken voor contronieme uitdrukkingen is ook weer zowat. Misschien is het handiger om deze contronieme uitdrukkingen toch maar gebroederlijk naast de controniemen te laten staan?

Ondertussen heb ik ook nog een echt controniem weten op te diepen:

oubollig: koddig, grappig
oubollig: flauw (omdat het gewild grappig is)

Toegegeven, _oubollig_ in de betekenis van _grappig_ is in Nederland niet meer zo heel gangbaar, maar helemaal uitgestorven is deze eerste betekenis toch nog niet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ach, ja! Wat nu gedaan? Een apart draadje aanmaken voor contronieme uitdrukkingen is ook weer zowat. Misschien is het handiger om deze contronieme uitdrukkingen toch maar gebroederlijk naast de controniemen te laten staan?
> 
> Ondertussen heb ik ook nog een echt controniem weten op te diepen:
> 
> oubollig: koddig, grappig
> oubollig: flauw (omdat het gewild grappig is)
> 
> Toegegeven, _oubollig_ in de betekenis van _grappig_ is in Nederland niet meer zo heel gangbaar, maar helemaal uitgestorven is deze eerste betekenis toch nog niet.


Poeh. Ik kende oubollig zelfs niet in die betekenis van grappig of flauw.


----------



## eno2

Wat vind je van "verschrikkelijk"? Dat kan verschrikkelijk goed of slecht zijn. Waarschijnlijk ironische omkering. Zoals fantastisch etc...Ironie keert natuurlijk alles om.


----------



## bibibiben

_Verschrikkelijk_ heeft als verwaterde betekenis _in hoge mate_ en kan dan als bijwoord van graad worden gebruikt:

Verschrikkelijk slecht = in hoge mate slecht.
Verschrikkelijk goed = in hoge mate goed.

In deze hoedanigheid kan _verschrikkelijk_ niet als controniem worden beschouwd.

Op zichzelf staand gebruikt heeft _verschrikkelijk_ de betekenis van _angstaanjagend, vreselijk, ontzettend_ etc. Ik zie geen tegenstellingen in al die betekenissen, dus ook nu kan _verschrikkelijk _niet als controniem beschouwd worden. Althans, in Nederland. Misschien ligt het in Vlaanderen anders en is daar wel sprake van ironische omkering?

In Nederland laat _wreed_ wel ironische omkering zien:

wreed: gemeen, hardvochtig
wreed: geweldig

Maar of hier nu sprake is van een controniem? Toch ook niet, denk ik. Antoniemen van _gemeen _en_ hardvochtig _zijn eerder begrippen als _zacht, mild, vriendelijk_ of _goedaardig_. Niet _geweldig_.


----------



## eno2

verschrikkelijk luid is zeer luid
verschrikkelijk luid in ironische context gebruikt is helemaal niet luid, je ridiculiseert het lage geluidsniveau. 

fantastisch is prachtig. In ironische context = lijkt nergens op. Je ridiculiseert de mislukking. 

Ironiseren keert de betekenis om. Maakt dat een controniem van het betroffen woord?


----------



## ThomasK

Wat "wreed" betreft: dat kennen we in mijn dialect als "zeer" ("Wree' goe'"). Geen kat denkt nog aan die oorspronkelijke betekenis. Ik denk dat die zgn. ironie vaak alleen een tussenfase is voor het totale verlies (door slijtage ;-))  van de betekenis, zoals dat volgens mij ook met "verschrikkelijk" is gebeurd...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> verschrikkelijk luid is zeer luid
> verschrikkelijk luid in ironische context gebruikt is helemaal niet luid, je ridiculiseert het lage geluidsniveau.



Ook in deze context betekent _verschrikkelijk_ nog steeds _in hoge mate_. De ironie zit 'm in _luid_. Maar dan zijn we er nog niet. Een belangrijker bezwaar is dat het hier niet gaat om gelexicaliseerde ironie.

Iedereen herkent, zonder enige context of uitleg, de ironie in deze zinnen:

Dat is me ook wat moois.
Mooie boel, zeg.
Lekkere jongen ben jij.
Lekker is dat: iedereen heeft afgezegd.

Nee, er is niks moois en er is niks lekkers, hoe je het ook wendt of keert. En dus hebben _mooi_ en _lekker_ er in het woordenboek een betekenis bij gekregen. Plus weer een controniem erbij:

lekker: aangenaam
lekker: onaangenaam (iron.)

Deze zin zal echter in eerste instantie alleen niet-ironisch geduid kunnen worden:

Wat staat die muziek luid!

De ironie zit er dus niet semantisch in gebakken, maar zal er met allerlei toeren (stembuiging, gezichtsuitdrukking, gebaren) in geperst moeten worden (wat ook meer dan eens mislukt, maar dat terzijde). _Luid _zal dus voorlopig nog niet in het woordenboek de betekenis _zacht_ krijgen.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Wat "wreed" betreft: dat kennen we in mijn dialect als "zeer" ("Wree' goe'"). Geen kat denkt nog aan die oorspronkelijke betekenis. Ik denk dat die zgn. ironie vaak alleen een tussenfase is voor het totale verlies (door slijtage ;-))  van de betekenis, zoals dat volgens mij ook met "verschrikkelijk" is gebeurd...



Ja, bijwoord _wreed_ is ook hier in Nederland in combinatie met een adjectief verwaterd tot _in hoge mate, _net als _verschrikkelijk. _Jammer genoeg hebben _wreed_ en _verschrikkelijk_ niet tezelfdertijd de betekenis _in geringe mate_ ontwikkeld. En dus... geen controniem.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ik was te snel: jullie gebruiken het ook als adjectief dus, met twee betekenissen nog wel. Ik kijk ervan op.

Nu, ik dacht even aan "*vangen*" (en "catch"), waar je een passieve betekenis (een vallende ster) hebt en een actieve, bijna als jagen (vogels). Ik zie een gemeenschappelijke kern (de inspanning om in bezit te krijgen) maar twee bijna tegengestelde betekenissen... Iets gelijksaardigs zie ik bij "*wensen*": voor jezelf of voor een ander (toewensen). Gemeenschappelijke kern, maar in de praktijk een heel ander effect, dacht ik. Of nog: bij "*verhoren*"; het prefix kan perfectief zijn (_het gebed werd verhoord_) of pejoratief (_de verdachte wordt verhoord_). Zelfde basisidee of zo, maar heel andere betekenis.

Maar vermoedelijk geen contronymie omdat de betekenissen niet echt tegengestelden zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, geen contronymie. Als een werkwoord zowel vangen als gooien betekent, dán heb je een mooi controniem. Idem dito voor een werkwoord dat zowel wensen als weigeren betekent. _Verhoren_ in de betekenis van _vervullen_ zou als tweede betekenis zoiets als _afwijzen _moeten hebben. In de betekenis van _vragen stellen_ zou _verhoren_ als tweede betekenis _antwoorden geven_ moeten hebben.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, al zou ik de absolute juistheid van de term "tegenstelling" in twijfel willen trekken.

Ik geef je wel helemaal gelijk dat _gooien_ en _vangen_ perfecte antoniemen zijn. Maar zijn de verschillen tussen die verba die ik aangeef, ook niet "in zeker opzicht" of zoiets tegengesteld? Vangen lijkt mij in het ene geval bijna ;-( ontvangen, terwijl het andere jagen is. Niet helemaal tegengesteld, maar in wezen lijkt toch zoiets als een actieve en eerder passieve houding hier toch in het spel, en dat doet toch denken aan een tegenstelling.

Of moet je hier gewoon over een verschil spreken? Ik merk wel (meen te merken) dat twee ervan ook in de andere talen gewoon "dubbelzinnig" zijn (_*wish*_, *catch*), niet het derde.... (Sjonge, ik zou beter eens semantiek studeren, zeker? Voel je niet verplicht om erop door te gaan)


----------



## bibibiben

Een vogel vangen is toch dat je het dier in je handen hebt? Hoe je een ster kunt vangen, weet ik eerlijk gezegd niet, maar mocht het mogelijk zijn, dan gaat het andermaal om iets dat in je bezit is gekomen. Je doet er in elk geval geen afstand van, wat toch wel het minste mag zijn, wil je kunnen spreken van een tegenstelling. Ook bij een werkwoord als _verhoren_ zie je inderdaad verschil in betekenis, maar geen (bijna-)tegenstelling.


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen eens inzake vangen: twee keer gaat het om in bezit krijgen, en inderdaad, zeker niet loslaten. Maar de manier verschilt nogal. Vermoedelijk zit het verschil dus eigenlijk in een nevenaspect, en kun je daarom niet over een tegenstelling spreken. Ik zoek dat misschien ooit nog eens op. In elk geval bedankt voor het reageren...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ook in deze context betekent _verschrikkelijk_ nog steeds _in hoge mate_. De ironie zit 'm in _luid_. Maar dan zijn we er nog niet. Een belangrijker bezwaar is dat het hier niet gaat om gelexicaliseerde ironie.
> 
> Iedereen herkent, zonder enige context of uitleg, de ironie in deze zinnen:
> 
> Dat is me ook wat moois.
> Mooie boel, zeg.
> Lekkere jongen ben jij.
> Lekker is dat: iedereen heeft afgezegd.
> 
> Nee, er is niks moois en er is niks lekkers, hoe je het ook wendt of keert. En dus hebben _mooi_ en _lekker_ er in het woordenboek een betekenis bij gekregen. Plus weer een controniem erbij:
> 
> lekker: aangenaam
> lekker: onaangenaam (iron.)
> 
> Deze zin zal echter in eerste instantie alleen niet-ironisch geduid kunnen worden:
> 
> Wat staat die muziek luid!
> 
> De ironie zit er dus niet semantisch in gebakken, maar zal er met allerlei toeren (stembuiging, gezichtsuitdrukking, gebaren) in geperst moeten worden (wat ook meer dan eens mislukt, maar dat terzijde). _Luid _zal dus voorlopig nog niet in het woordenboek de betekenis _zacht_ krijgen.


Een en ander verwondert mij. Daar moet ik eens goed over nadenken. LUID: Ik verwerp al direct jouw analyse dat de ironie in luid zou zitten. Ik kan verkeerd zijn. Ironie is een heel linke zaak inderdaad. 
"jij noemt dat luid? Luid ja, hahaha"  (stembuiging, hoofdbeweging) En ziedaar, luid is ironisch gebruikt....Luid is daarbij niet veranderd in zacht. Bij het tweede luid is luid tussen ironische aanhalingstekens geplaatst en daardoor slechts belachelijk gemaakt. Zeker onvoldoende om er een tweede woordbetekenis "zacht" aan mee te geven.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Oei, ik was te snel: jullie gebruiken het ook als adjectief dus, met twee betekenissen nog wel. Ik kijk ervan op.
> 
> .



Ik was ook verwonderd . Vraag mij evenwel af of het even frequent is als "vree goe..."


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> "jij noemt dat luid? Luid ja, hahaha"



Hier is natuurlijk sprake van ongeloof. De enige ironie zit nu nog in _ja_. Want er wordt geen _ja_ bedoeld, maar _nee_. Kom op, eno2. Ik hoef niet alles uit te spellen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Hier is natuurlijk sprake van ongeloof. De enige ironie zit nu nog in _ja_. Want er wordt geen _ja_ bedoeld, maar _nee_. Kom op, eno2. Ik hoef niet alles uit te spellen.


Ongeloof niet nee, aangezien ik er bij sta en het geluidsniveau beluister. 
Ironie moet je in actie en context zien, of het wordt onmogelijk te begrijpen. .  

Ik heb een probleem ermee dat het gebruik van ironie controniemen zou produceren , zoals jij zegt. Dat zou beteken dat woordenboeken niet alleen de letterlijke en figuurlijke betekenis moeten geven, maar ook de ironische?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Dat zou beteken dat woordenboeken niet alleen de letterlijke en figuurlijke betekenis moeten geven, maar ook de ironische?



Gelexicaliseerde ironie. Zie mijn eerdere betoog. Ik ga mezelf niet herhalen.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Ik was ook verwonderd . Vraag mij evenwel af of het even frequent is als "vree goe..."


Volgens mij wel, hoor. Ik zou niet twijfelen!


----------



## bibibiben

Wellicht geen overtuigend controniem, maar ik wil 'm jullie niet onthouden:

randvoorwaarde: bijkomende voorwaarde ('rand' betekent zoiets als 'zich aan de periferie bevindend')
randvoorwaarde: essentiële voorwaarde ('rand' betekent nu zoiets als 'drempel')

Er is overigens nogal wat kritiek op dit woord. Zie onder meer voorwaarde, randvoorwaarde | stijlgids.

Ook twijfelachtig:
ooit: op enig moment in het verleden
ooit: op enig moment in de toekomst

Je zou kunnen zeggen dat _ooit_ gewoon de betekenis van _op enig moment in de tijd_ heeft. Talen als het Engels en Frans maken een scherp onderscheid tussen _op enig moment in het verleden_ (ever, jamais_)_ en _op enig moment in de toekomst_ (one day, un jour - in bevestigende zinnen), dus wellicht mag _ooit_ toch meedoen als controniem?


----------



## eno2

Someday, zoals in het liedje We Shall Overcome. 

Grappig dat  Fransen van het positieve ooit nooit maken. (jamais)
De Engelsen overigens ook, in de meeste vertalingen van ooit wordt  NEVER gebruikt op Linguee. 

Ik weet niet of ooit een controniem is, maar we hebben hier wel een contronieme....vertaling blijkbaar. 


.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Gelexicaliseerde ironie. Zie mijn eerdere betoog. Ik ga mezelf niet herhalen.


Sorry Bib, ik heb nog niet alles goed doorgenomen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> De brand is uitgeslagen. = De brand is (door middel van slaan) gedoofd.


Zal een brandje gewest zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Wat doe je met "ruimte"? _Ik wil ruimte_ lijkt te impliceren dat we geen beperking willen; _ik wil een ruimte_ _(voor ...)_ betekent net dat we een bepaalde c.q. beperkte ruimte willen.  En de ruimte lijkt al evenmin beperkingen te kennen. "Een ruimte" lijkt mij (zeker in Vlaanderen) wel van jongere datum...

Je hebt dezelfde ambiguïteit met room in het Engels, lijkt mij: _give me room_ vs. _give me a room. _Onderliggend lijkt het simpel: allemaal plaats... Of nee: er is _plaats_ en _een plaats... J_e hebt weer dezelfde dubbelzinnigheid, die lijkt te gaan in de richting van contronymie, maar hier lijkt het mij iets fundamentelers dat met de betekenis zelf te maken heeft...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Wat doe je met "ruimte"?



Van nogal wat concrete zelfstandig naamwoorden is geen tegenovergestelde te vinden. Wat is het tegenovergestelde van glas, straling of een kubus?  Met wat goeie wil kun je zeggen dat _punt_ het tegenovergestelde van _ruimte_ is. Bij ruimte draait het altijd om (een bepaalde mate van) driedimensionale uitgestrektheid en zoiets ontbreekt ten enenmale in een punt. Maar een echt overtuigend tegenovergestelde is het wellicht nog steeds niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zit altijd op een ietwat ander spoor, van onechte antoniemen. Ik zag nu tegenstelling in beperkte vs. onbeperkte ruimte, maar inderdaad, dan spreken we nog niet over een tegengestelde, eerder over een verschil, en misschien nog eerder gradueel, dan totaal... Ik vind dat ook een itneressant spoor, maar inderdaad, geen tegengestelde. _(Niemand die een tip heeft over welk soort onderscheid we het hier hebben in semantische termen?)_ 

Nu, voor mij is in bepaalde opzichten _engte_ een tegengestelde. Wie angst heeft bv., voelt geen ruimte, alleen engte...


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ja, dat is eigenlijk een ontoelaatbre verwarring. Ik beschouwde gijzelaar altijd als gegijzelde. wellicht is gijzelaar, bedoelend gijzelnemer, fout?


Daar is mijn vader het ook mee eens. En op het journaal zeggen ze ook ''gijzelaar'' in plaats van gegijzelde. Maar ik vind dat persoonlijk heel raar.

@bibibiben: Ik vond ''Ik ben op'', ''Ik ben eruit'' en ''De rage is overgewaaid'' echt hele mooie


----------



## ThomasK

Ik leerde net nog een ander woord voor 'controniem', nl. *aut(o)antonym* - en vond een hele reeks voorbeelden uit andere talen, ook op WR.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik leerde net nog een ander woord voor 'controniem', nl. *aut(o)antonym* - en vond een hele reeks voorbeelden uit andere talen, ook op WR.


Bedankt voor deze link. Op zulke dingen was ik uit...
Heb jij Nieuw-Grieks? Ik liet mijn Nieuw-Griekse woordenboeken in België achter, spreek het ook al een kwarteeuw niet meer...


----------



## eno2

*Januswoord is een prachtig Nederlands woord voor controniem*

*Hier een paar Engelse: 
*


> *14 Words That Are Their Own Opposites
> 1. Sanction* (via French, from Latin _sanctio(n-)_, from _sancire_ ‘ratify,’) can mean ‘give official permission or approval for (an action)’ or conversely, ‘impose a penalty on.’
> *
> *2. Oversight* is the noun form of two verbs with contrary meanings, “oversee” and “overlook.” “Oversee,” from Old English _ofersēon_ ‘look at from above,’ means ‘supervise’ (medieval Latin for the same thing: _super-_ ‘over’ + _videre_ ‘to see.’) “Overlook” usually means the opposite: ‘to fail to see or observe; to pass over without noticing; to disregard, ignore.’
> *
> *3. Left* can mean either remaining or departed. If the gentlemen have withdrawn to the drawing room for after-dinner cigars, who’s left? (The gentlemen have left and the ladies are left.)
> *
> *4. Dust*, along with the next two words, is a noun turned into a verb meaning either to add or to remove the thing in question. Only the context will tell you which it is. When you dust are you applying dust or removing it? It depends whether you’re dusting the crops or the furniture.
> *
> *5. Seed* can also go either way. If you seed the lawn you add seeds, but if you seed a tomato you remove them.
> *
> *6. Stone* is another verb to use with caution. You can stone some peaches, but please don’t stone your neighbor (even if he says he likes to get stoned).
> *
> *7. Trim* as a verb predates the noun, but it can also mean either adding or taking away. Arising from an Old English word meaning ‘to make firm or strong; to settle, arrange,’ “trim” came to mean ‘to prepare, make ready.’ Depending on who or what was being readied, it could mean either of two contradictory things: ‘to decorate something with ribbons, laces, or the like to give it a finished appearance’ or ‘to cut off the outgrowths or irregularities of.’ And the context doesn’t always make it clear. If you’re trimming the tree are you using tinsel or a chain saw?
> *
> *8. Cleave* can be cleaved into two “homographs,” words with different origins that end up spelled the same. “Cleave,” meaning ‘to cling to or adhere,’ comes from an Old English word that took the forms cleofian, clifian, or clīfan. “Cleave,” with the contrary meaning ‘to split or sever (something), ‘ as you might do with a cleaver, comes from a different Old English word, clēofan. The past participle has taken various forms: “cloven,” which survives in the phrase “cloven hoof,” “cleft,” as in a “cleft palate” or “cleaved.”
> *
> *9. Resign* works as a contronym in writing. This time we have homographs, but not homophones. “Resign,” meaning ‘to quit,’ is spelled the same as “resign,” meaning ‘to sign up again,’ but it’s pronounced differently.
> *
> *10. Fast* can mean "moving rapidly," as in "running fast," or ‘fixed, unmoving,’ as in "holding fast." If colors are fast they will not run. The meaning ‘firm, steadfast’ came first. The adverb took on the sense ‘strongly, vigorously,’ which evolved into ‘quickly,’ a meaning that spread to the adjective.
> *
> *11. Off* means ‘deactivated,’ as in "to turn off," but also ‘activated,’ as in "The alarm went off."
> *
> *12. Weather* can mean ‘to withstand or come safely through,’ as in “The company weathered the recession,” or it can mean ‘to be worn away’: “The rock was weathered.”
> *
> *13. Screen* can mean ‘to show’ (a movie) or ‘to hide’ (an unsightly view).
> *
> *14. Help* means ‘assist,’ unless you can’t help doing something, when it means ‘prevent.’



****************


> *75 Contronyms (Words with Contradictory Meanings)*
> By Mark Nichol
> 
> The English language includes an interesting category of words and phrases called contronyms (also spelled _contranyms_, or referred to as _autoantonyms_) — terms that, depending on context, can have opposite or contradictory meanings. When you use these words, be sure the context clearly identifies which meaning is intended:
> 
> 1.* Apology*: A statement of contrition for an action, or a defense of one
> 2.* Aught*: All, or nothing
> 3.* Bill*: A payment, or an invoice for payment
> 4.* Bolt*: To secure, or to flee
> 5.* Bound*: Heading to a destination, or restrained from movement
> 6.* Buckle*: To connect, or to break or collapse
> 7.* Cleave*: To adhere, or to separate
> 8.* Clip*: To fasten, or detach
> 9.* Consult*: To offer advice, or to obtain it
> 10.* Continue*: To keep doing an action, or to suspend an action
> 11.* Custom*: A common practice, or a special treatment
> 12.* Dike*: A wall to prevent flooding, or a ditch
> 13.* Discursive*: Moving in an orderly fashion among topics, or proceeding aimlessly in a discussion
> 14.* Dollop*: A large amount (British English), or a small amount
> 15.* Dust*: To add fine particles, or to remove them
> 16.* Enjoin*: To impose, or to prohibit
> 17.* Fast*: Quick, or stuck or made stable
> 18.* Fine*: Excellent, or acceptable or good enough
> 19.* Finished*: Completed, or ended or destroyed
> 20.* First degree*: Most severe in the case of a murder charge, or least severe in reference to a burn
> 21.* Fix*: To repair, or to castrate
> 22.* Flog*: To promote persistently, or to criticize or beat
> 23.* Garnish*: To furnish, as with food preparation, or to take away, as with wages
> 24.* Give out*: To provide, or to stop because of a lack of supply
> 25.* Go*: To proceed or succeed, or to weaken or fail
> 26.* Grade*: A degree of slope, or a horizontal line or position
> 27.* Handicap*: An advantage provided to ensure equality, or a disadvantage that prevents equal achievement
> 28.* Help*: To assist, or to prevent or (in negative constructions) restrain
> 29.* Hold up*: To support, or to impede
> 30.* Lease*: To offer property for rent, or to hold such property
> 31.* Left*: Remained, or departed
> 32.* Let*: Allowed, or hindered
> 33.* Liege*: A feudal lord, or a vassal
> 34.* Literally*: Actually, or virtually
> 35.* Mean*: Average or stingy, or excellent
> 36.* Model*: An exemplar, or a copy
> 37.* Off*: Deactivated, or activated, as an alarm
> 38.* Out*: Visible, as with stars showing in the sky, or invisible, in reference to lights
> 39.* Out of*: Outside, or inside, as in working out of a specific office
> 40.* Overlook*: To supervise, or to neglect
> 41.* Oversight*: Monitoring, or failing to oversee
> 42.* Peer*: A person of the nobility, or an equal
> 43.* Presently*: Now, or soon
> 44.* Put out*: Extinguish, or generate
> 45.* Puzzle*: A problem, or to solve one
> 46.* Quantum*: Significantly large, or a minuscule part
> 47.* Quiddity*: Essence, or a trifling point of contention
> 48.* Quite*: Rather (as a qualifying modifier), or completely
> 49.* Ravel*: To entangle, or to disentangle
> 50.* Refrain*: To desist from doing something, or to repeat
> 51.* Rent*: To purchase use of something, or to sell use
> 52.* Rock*: An immobile mass of stone or figuratively similar phenomenon, or a shaking or unsettling movement or action
> 53.* Sanction*: To approve, or to boycott
> 54.* Sanguine*: Confidently cheerful, or bloodthirsty
> 55.* Scan*: To peruse, or to glance
> 56.* Screen*: To present, or to conceal
> 57.* Seed*: To sow seeds, or to shed or remove them
> 58.* Shop*: To patronize a business in order to purchase something, or to sell something
> 59.* Skin*: To cover, or to remove
> 60.* Skinned*: Covered with skin, or with the skin removed
> 61.* Splice*: To join, or to separate
> 62.* Stakeholder*: One who has a stake in an enterprise, or a bystander who holds the stake for those placing a bet
> 63.* Strike*: To hit, or to miss in an attempt to hit
> 64.* Table*: To propose (in British English), or to set aside
> 65.* Temper*: To soften, or to strengthen
> 66.* Throw out*: To dispose of, or to present for consideration
> 67.* Transparent*: Invisible, or obvious
> 68.* Trim*: To decorate, or to remove excess from
> 69.* Trip*: A journey, or a stumble
> 70.* Unbending*: Rigid, or relaxing
> 71.* Variety*: A particular type, or many types
> 72.* Wear*: To endure, or to deteriorate
> 73.* Weather*: To withstand, or to wear away
> 74.* Wind up*: To end, or to start up
> 75.* With*: Alongside, or against
> 75 Contronyms (Words with Contradictory Meanings)



Je moet echt wel perfect tweetalig zijn om dat allemaal te kunnen onderscheiden/volgen


----------



## ThomasK

Nieuw-Grieks: hebben? Nee, hoor, ik heb ooit klassiek Grieks gestudeerd, maar eh, lang geleden!


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Nu, voor mij is in bepaalde opzichten _engte_ een tegengestelde. Wie angst heeft bv., voelt geen ruimte, alleen engte...



Inderdaad, als _ruimte_ als abstract zelfstandig naamwoord wordt gebruikt, zou je misschien kunnen zeggen dat _nauwte, smalte, smalheid, engheid _of_ engte_ antoniemen zijn (al komt het me voor dat ze eerder als een antoniem van _wijdte_ of _wijdheid_ te beschouwen zijn). _Engte_ en _smalte_ uiteraard alleen als de abstracte betekenis wordt gehanteerd. Als concreet zelfstandig naamwoord (nauwe doorgang resp. smalle plek) zijn zij geen antoniem van _ruimte_.

Hoe het ook zij, het is nu nog zaak om een gebruik van _ruimte_ te vinden dat de betekenis heeft van _nauwte, engte, smalheid _etc. Dan hebben we pas een mooi controniem, januswoord of auto-antoniem te pakken. Zal niet meevallen.


----------



## Tashtego

Gijzelaar is vreemd, maar niet vreemder dan martelaar. Beide hebben een passieve betekenis: degene die gegijzeld wordt en degene die gemarteld wordt, terwijl alle andere woorden bestaande uit een werkwoordstam plus -aar een actieve betekenis hebben, bijvoorbeeld goochelaar, handelaar, leraar, sjoemelaar.

Nog een voorbeeld van een woord met twee tegenstrijdige betekenissen: uitwerking als in de uitwerking van de maatregel: effect, resultaat of het uitgewerkt raken, dwz zijn effect verliezen.


----------



## Tashtego

Behalve en afgezien van.

Behalve Jan of afgezien van Jan is iedereen gekomen.
Behalve Jan of afgezien van Jan zijn Piet en Kees gekomen.

In het eerste geval is Jan niet gekomen, in het tweede geval wèl. In het eerste geval wordt Jan uitgezonderd van het onderwerp, in het tweede wordt hij erbij opgeteld.


----------



## eno2

Tashtego said:


> Gijzelaar is vreemd, maar niet vreemder dan martelaar. Beide hebben een passieve betekenis: degene die gegijzeld wordt en degene die gemarteld wordt, terwijl alle andere woorden bestaande uit een werkwoordstam plus -aar een actieve betekenis hebben, bijvoorbeeld goochelaar, handelaar, leraar, sjoemelaar.



Gijzelaar: ja, dat zegt Onze Taal.nl. . Martelaar geeft geen aanleiding tot dubbelzinnigheid. Gijzelaar wel.



> Nog een voorbeeld van een woord met twee tegenstrijdige betekenissen: uitwerking als in de uitwerking van de maatregel: effect, resultaat of het uitgewerkt raken, dwz zijn effect verliezen.



Zie ik wel zitten voor het werkwoord, ja. Minder voor het znw.



> Woordenboek -  Betekenis van uitwerken
> ` uit - wer - ken
> (werkte uit, 1, 2 overgankelijk h., 3 onovergankelijk h., 4 onovergankelijk is uitgewerkt)
> 
> 1
> met moeite naar buiten brengen;
> zich er uitwerken
> zich uit een penibele situatie redden;
> Zuid-Nederlands :
> zijn woede op iem. uitwerken
> informeel zijn woede op iem. afreageren, koelen;
> Zuid-Nederlands :
> zijn kop uitwerken
> informeel zijn zin doordrijven;
> 
> 2
> meer in bijzonderheden en breder bewerken;
> 
> 3
> *resultaat hebben:* dat heeft niet veel uitgewerkt ;
> 
> 4
> tot het eind werken, ophouden te werken, *geen werking meer hebben*: dat poeder is uitgewerkt


----------



## eno2

Tashtego said:


> Behalve Jan of afgezien van Jan is iedereen gekomen.
> Behalve Jan of afgezien van Jan zijn Piet en Kees gekomen.
> 
> In het eerste geval is Jan niet gekomen, in het tweede geval wèl. In het eerste geval wordt Jan uitgezonderd van het onderwerp, in het tweede wordt hij erbij opgeteld.



Inderdaad, behalve= met uitzondering van, uitgezonderd  (exclusief)  en behalve= naast(inclusief). Lijkt me een goeie.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Nieuw-Grieks: hebben? Nee, hoor, ik heb ooit klassiek Grieks gestudeerd, maar eh, lang geleden!


Jouw link is een mengsel van Klassiek en Nieuw-Grieks


----------



## bibibiben

Tashtego said:


> Gijzelaar is vreemd, maar niet vreemder dan martelaar. Beide hebben een passieve betekenis: degene die gegijzeld wordt en degene die gemarteld wordt, terwijl alle andere woorden bestaande uit een werkwoordstam plus -aar een actieve betekenis hebben, bijvoorbeeld goochelaar, handelaar, leraar, sjoemelaar.



Inderdaad, _martelaar _is net zo dubbelzinnig geworden als _gijzelaar_. Ook Van Dale noteert zonder enig voorbehoud dat een martelaar niet alleen iemand is die lijdt, maar ook iemand die leed toebrengt.




Tashtego said:


> Nog een voorbeeld van een woord met twee tegenstrijdige betekenissen: uitwerking als in de uitwerking van de maatregel: effect, resultaat of het uitgewerkt raken, dwz zijn effect verliezen.



Net als eno2 denk ik dat _uitwerken_ als werkwoord een controniem is*, maar niet als zelfstandig naamwoord. Het niet langer effectief zijn van iets wordt niet omschreven met het zelfstandige naamwoord _uitwerking_. Je zult alleen omschrijvingen zien met _uitgewerkt_ of _niet meer werkzaam_.



Tashtego said:


> Behalve en afgezien van.



Mooie toevoeging!

*Je kunt beide betekenissen heel mooi in één zin verwerken: ik wilde weten hoe het middel heeft uitgewerkt, maar kennelijk is het al uitgewerkt.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Inderdaad, _martelaar _is net zo dubbelzinnig geworden als _gijzelaar_. Ook Van Dale noteert zonder enig voorbehoud dat een martelaar niet alleen iemand is die lijdt, *maar ook iemand die leed toebrengt*.


Djeezes.

Dan zijn jihadi terroristen inderdaad martelaars.


----------



## eno2

> *onverhoopt*
> bijv.naamw.
> 
> 
> *1)* *waarvan je wilt dat het niet gebeurt*
> Voorbeelden:  _`Mocht het onverhoopt gaan regenen, dan gaan we gewoon naar binnen.`_,
> _`Mocht er na het onderzoek onverhoopt een bloeding ontstaan, neem dan onmiddellijk contact op met de spoedeisende hulp.`_
> 
> *2)* *waar je niet op durfde hopen of beter dan je had gehoopt*
> Voorbeelden:  _`een al wat oudere vrouw die heel blij is met haar onverhoopte zwangerschap`_,
> _`een onverhoopte start op het EK maken`_
> 
> 
> 
> Uitspraak:  [Kernerman Dictionaries.
> 
> Onverhoopt - 2 definities - Encyclo


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Inderdaad, als _ruimte_ als abstract zelfstandig naamwoord wordt gebruikt, zou je misschien kunnen zeggen dat _nauwte, smalte, smalheid, engheid _of_ engte_ antoniemen zijn (al komt het me voor dat ze eerder als een antoniem van _wijdte_ of _wijdheid_ te beschouwen zijn). _Engte_ en _smalte_ uiteraard alleen als de abstracte betekenis wordt gehanteerd. Als concreet zelfstandig naamwoord (nauwe doorgang resp. smalle plek) zijn zij geen antoniem van _ruimte_.
> 
> Hoe het ook zij, het is nu nog zaak om een gebruik van _ruimte_ te vinden dat de betekenis heeft van _nauwte, engte, smalheid _etc. Dan hebben we pas een mooi controniem, januswoord of auto-antoniem te pakken. Zal niet meevallen.


Ik zocht nu alleen naar een tegengestelde van _ruimte_. Ruimte impliceert volgens mij wel een soort paradox : _ik wil een eigen beperkte ruimte (1)  zodat ik ruimte (2) krijg._ Is dat een tegenstelling? Ik durf het niet zeggen...


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Jouw link is een mengsel van Klassiek en Nieuw-Grieks


Ha, we spreken over die link. Ja, Aopmoy geeft altijd heel boeiende en grondige antwoorden: die klassiek en Nieuw-Grieks bcombineren...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik zocht nu alleen naar een tegengestelde van _ruimte_. Ruimte impliceert volgens mij wel een soort paradox : _ik wil een eigen beperkte ruimte (1)  zodat ik ruimte (2) krijg._ Is dat een tegenstelling? Ik durf het niet zeggen...



Haal _beperkt_ weg en je krijgt in feite:
Ik wil een eigen driedimensionale plaats, zodat ik driedimensionale uitgestrektheid krijg.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> * onverhoopt *



Ja, mooie vondst: wat je vooral niet hoopt versus wat meer is dan je ooit had durven hopen. Schitterend.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ja, mooie vondst: wat je vooral niet hoopt versus wat meer is dan je ooit had durven hopen. Schitterend.


----------



## eno2

Consulteren, raad verstrekken en om raad vragen is al vermeld, dacht ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ken wel _informeren_ als controniem: informatie inwinnen en informatie verstrekken. Ik geloof dat dit woord ook al genoemd is. _Consulteren_ ken ik alleen in de betekenis van _raad inwinnen_ of _raadplegen_. Ook het woordenboek geeft niet _raad verstrekken _als betekenis_._


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik ken wel _informeren_ als controniem: informatie inwinnen en informatie verstrekken. Ik geloof dat dit woord ook al genoemd is. _Consulteren_ ken ik alleen in de betekenis van _raad inwinnen_ of _raadplegen_. Ook het woordenboek geeft niet _raad verstrekken _als betekenis_._


Encyclo weeral natuurlijk. Misschien ook elders op internet, weet niet meer. 
Aanbevelen

Zal wel verkeerd zijn. 



> www.encyclo.nl/begrip/*consulteren*1) raadplegen (2) 1) Advies inwinnen 2) *Aanbevelen *3) Beraadslagen ...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zie op Google een handjevol treffers waarin consultants _consulteren_ gebruiken als _advies verstrekken_, maar het is ook in het consultancy-wereldje kennelijk verre van gebruikelijk.


----------



## eno2

Ja eigenlijk, consultant is raadgever. Raar dat je consulteren in de tegengestelde betekenis moet gebruiken. Raad vragen.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ja eigenlijk, consultant is raadgever. Raar dat je consulteren in de tegengestelde betekenis moet gebruiken. Raad vragen.


Da's toch altijd zo?

informant = informatiegever
informeren = informatie zoeken/vragen


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Da's toch altijd zo?
> 
> informant = informatiegever
> informeren = informatie zoeken/vragen



Snap ik niet op het eerste zicht. 

Consultant= consult gever
Consulteren= consult vragen. 

Wat is dan altijd zo? 

Toch niet met consultant.


----------



## bibibiben

Nog een zeer twijfelachtig controniem:
Veeg – strijkende beweging, aai.
Veeg – (zwaaiende) slag (denk aan oorveeg).

Een voorvoegsel dat welhaast controniem te noemen is: in-. In deze woorden komt de betekenis van in- neer op _in hoge mate aanwezig: _inslecht, inbedroefd, ingemeen, inlelijk. In deze woorden, alle van Latijnse oorsprong, komt de betekenis van in- neer op _afwezig_: incapabel, incorrect, intolerant, inaccuraat.


----------



## eno2

Leuk, zo'n prefix-controniem


----------



## eno2

> _Niet in het minst_ betekent letterlijk 'helemaal niet', 'niet eens een klein beetje', 'allerminst'. _Niet in het minst _wordt in de praktijk echter ook gebruikt in de tegenovergestelde betekenis: 'niet in de laatste plaats', oftewel: 'in de eerste plaats', 'vooral'. Hier is geen bezwaar tegen, ook al kon die betekenis oorspronkelijk alleen worden uitgedrukt door _niet het minst _te gebruiken, zonder _in_.
> 
> _http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/579/niet_in_het_minst_niet_het_minst/_





_Niet in het minst is een contronieme uitdrukking. _


----------



## bibibiben

Ha, de dames en heren taalkundigen zijn aan het schuiven. Zelf mijd ik _niet in het minst _en _niet het minst _het liefst. De kans dat je misbegrepen wordt is wel erg groot geworden, heb ik de indruk.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ha, de dames en heren taalkundigen zijn aan het schuiven. Zelf mijd ik _niet in het minst _en _niet het minst _liefst. De kans dat je misbegrepen wordt is wel erg groot geworden, heb ik de indruk.



Suit yourself.

Er is iets interessants aan de gang voor mij hier, namelijk dat "niet het minst" een dubbele ontkenning is. Afijn, "het minst" is een zware restrictie die je als een ontkenning kan beschouwen. Waarom interessant? Ik lees op fora maar ook in de media om de haverklap zinnen waarin de niet zo gemakkelijke  stijlfiguur van de dubbele ontkenning foutief gebruikt wordt, waar één restrictie of ontkenning zou volstaan om de bedoeling weer te geven. Met als gevolg dat door de ongepaste dubbele ontkenning de  bedoelde betekenis zonder meer omgedraaid wordt.

Toegepast op het minst: Het minst = niet of bijna niet

Niet het minst= last but not least. Dit is een effectieve dubbele negatie die de betekenis van 'het minst' omkeert.

Nu:
Niet in het minst blijft in mijn ogen ook zo'n  dubbele negatie, de toevoeging van "in" verandert daar niets aan. Maar "niet in het minst" zou nu plots  "helemaal niet" moeten betekenen? Alsof er geen sprake geweest is van een dubbele ontkenning? Alsof "het minst" niet ontkend wordt? Ik vind het dus maar dik in orde en terecht dat "Niet in het minst" ook aanvaard wordt als "last but not least". Als ook een effectieve dubbele ontkenning zijnde dus.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Niet het minst= last but not least. Dit is een effectieve dubbele negatie die de betekenis van 'het minst' omkeert.
> 
> Nu:
> Niet in het minst blijft in mijn ogen ook zo'n dubbele negatie, de toevoeging van "in" verandert daar niets aan. Maar "niet in het minst" zou nu plots "helemaal niet" moeten betekenen? Alsof er geen sprake geweest is van een dubbele ontkenning? Alsof "het minst" niet ontkend wordt? Ik vind het dus maar dik in orde en terecht dat "Niet in het minst" ook aanvaard wordt als "last but not least". Als ook een effectieve dubbele ontkenning zijnde dus.



Het WNT haalt geschriften uit de de 19e eeuw aan om te illustreren dat _niet het minst_ niet alleen maar een litotes is geweest. Al heel lang wordt _niet het minst_ als ontkenning gebruik. _Niet het minst_ als *eenvoudige *ontkenning kan gemakkelijk tot een litotes worden. Vergelijk:

Dit merk is niet het minste.  = Dit merk is erg goed.
En, wat niet het minste was, ze verloor ook nog haar kind. En, wat erg ingrijpend was, ze verloor ook nog haar kind.

En dus:

Iedereen had er zin in, tante niet het minst. > Iedereen had er zin in, tante erg veel. > Iedereen had er zin in, vooral/zeker ook tante.

Als uitdrukking *die een ontkenning versterkt* (lees: niet het minst = helemaal/zelfs niet het minst) kon _niet het minst_ daarnaast de concurrent zijn van _niet in het minst_, dat altijd _niet in de geringste mate_ betekend heeft *en niet anders dan een versterkte ontkenning kan zijn. *Kennelijk heeft _niet in het minst _de strijd met _niet het minst_ in de loop der tijden gewonnen, want _niet het minst_ wordt nu vrijwel niet meer in zijn versterkende betekenis gebruikt, maar alleen nog als een tot litotes geworden uitdrukking.

Tot zover niets vreemds. Maar opmerkelijk genoeg gaat _niet in het minst_ vervolgens in het modernere Nederlands andermaal het gevecht aan met _niet het minst_*, nu in zijn hoedanigheid van litotes*. Niets blijft deze uitdrukking dus bespaard. Eigenlijk is dit een gevecht dat je niet zou verwachten, want hoe kan een versterkte ontkenning als _niet in het minst_ nu iets positiefs gaan uitdrukken? Het is moeilijk voorstelbaar:

Iedereen was vrolijk, tante niet in het minst(?) = Iedereen was vrolijk, tante niet in de geringste mate(?) = Iedereen was vrolijk, tante helemaal niet(?)

En vervolgens moet dit er dan uit komen: Iedereen was vrolijk, vooral (ook) tante. Het is duidelijk dat die ontwikkeling zo niet kan zijn gegaan. _Niet in het minst_ heeft alleen de sprong naar _in grote mate/vooral_ kunnen maken vanwege de verwarrende vormgelijkenis met _niet het minst_. Voor taalkundige scherpslijpers was dit lange tijd een af te keuren sprong, maar nu is dat het klaarblijkelijk niet meer (al is er nog wel verzet).


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Niet in het minst_ heeft alleen de sprong naar _in grote mate/vooral_ kunnen maken vanwege de verwarrende vormgelijkenis met _niet het minst_. Voor taalkundige scherpslijpers was dit lange tijd een af te keuren sprong, maar nu is dat het klaarblijkelijk niet meer (al is er nog wel verzet).


Ongetwijfeld. (Maar ga dat maar eens "bewijzen"). En terecht.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> hoe kan een versterkte ontkenning als _niet in het minst_ nu iets positiefs gaan uitdrukken? Het is moeilijk voorstelbaar:
> 
> Iedereen was vrolijk, tante niet in het minst(?) = Iedereen was vrolijk, tante niet in de geringste mate(?) = Iedereen was vrolijk, tante helemaal niet(?)
> 
> .


Ik worstel met  de term "versterkte ontkenning". Bij versterking  denk ik aan zoiets als "helemaal niet". "helemaal" de versterking zijnde. Bij "niet" denk ik enkel aan ontkenning....
Voor mij is "niet het minst" een litotes of een dubbele ontkenning, maar geen versterkte ontkenning. Dat gaat er bij mij niet in: 



bibibiben said:


> (lees: niet het minst = helemaal/zelfs niet het minst)


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik worstel met  de term "versterkte ontkenning". Bij versterking  denk ik aan zoiets als "helemaal niet". "helemaal" de versterking zijnde. Bij "niet" denk ik enkel aan ontkenning....



Inderdaad. Niet in het minst = niet in de minste mate = helemaal niet. Je ziet dat _niet _versterkt wordt door het voorafgaande _helemaal_. _In het minst_ versterkt op dezelfde wijze _niet_.



eno2 said:


> Voor mij is "niet het minst" een litotes of een dubbele ontkenning, maar geen versterkte ontkenning.



_Niet het minst _is geen dubbele ontkenning net zomin als _niet het ergst_ of _niet het slechtst_ een dubbele ontkenning is. Een litotes kan een uitdrukking met daarin een dubbele ontkenning zijn (voorbeeld: niet onverdienstelijk = behoorlijk goed), maar dat is lang niet altijd zo:

Hij is *niet vies *van een beetje gokken. = Hij houdt wel van een beetje gokken.
Hij is *niet de minste* tegenstander. = Hij is een sterke tegenstander.
Dat stukje vlees vind ik *niet te versmaden*. = Dat stukje vlees gaat er bij mij wel in.

Het adjectivisch gebruikte _niet de/het minste _houdt daarnaast wel degelijk een versterkte ontkenning in:

Niet de minste pijn kon ze verdragen. = *Zelfs/helemaal *niet de minste pijn kon ze verdragen.  = Geen *enkele* pijn kon ze verdragen. _Zelfs_/_helemaal_ versterkt hier _niet_, _enkele_ versterkt _geen_.

Een 'litotische interpretatie' is in dit geval uiterst ongebruikelijk zo niet onmogelijk:
Niet de minste pijn kon ze verdragen. ≠ Aardig wat pijn kon ze verdragen.

Met de juiste intonatie kun je misschien nog de litotes overbrengen, maar op schrift ben je geheel verloren.

Het zelfstandig gebruikte, de ontkenning versterkende _niet het minst_ is, zoals ik in mijn vorige post al zei, vrijwel volledig verdrongen door _niet in het minst_:

Ik ben helemaal niet geïnteresseerd. = Ik ben niet in het minst geïnteresseerd.  Verdrongen alternatief: Ik ben niet het minst geïnteresseerd.

Je zou zeggen: idealiter wordt _niet in het minst_ gebruikt als versterker van een ontkenning en _niet het minst_ als litotes. Ziet eruit als een mooie taakverdeling. Die situatie lijkt echter nooit te hebben bestaan, voor zover ik heb kunnen nagaan. In een niet zo heel ver verleden was immers _niet het minst_ behalve litotes ook versterker en in de moderne tijd lijkt het erop dat het _niet in het minst _is dat beide rollen zal gaan vervullen_. _In beide gevallen is er sprake van dubbelzinnigheid. Het zijn zo de eigenaardigheden van taal_, _zullen we maar zeggen.
_
_


----------



## eno2

Niet onverdienstelijk. Litotes met dubbele ontkenning. Verdienstelijk dus. Als complicatie vind ik dat wel genietbaar. 



> Niet in het minst = niet in de minste mate = helemaal niet.


Ik zou zeggen, vermoedelijk met evenveel recht:
Niet in het minst = niet in de minste mate = dus in hoge mate. Waarom? Niet ONTKENT in de minste mate....



> Je ziet dat _niet _versterkt wordt door het voorafgaande _helemaal_. _In het minst_ versterkt op dezelfde wijze _niet_.


 Het hangt er dus helemaal vanaf of je die dingen als een versterking of als een ontkenning interpreteert. Naargelang de interpretatie krijg je dan de tegengestelde betekenis. "Helemaal" staat wel vooraan om "niet " te versterken in "helemaal niet". Als "in het minst" vooraan moest staan, zou het ook "niet" kunnen versterken. "In het minst niet"  dus. Maar "niet" staat vooraan. "Niet in het minst". Niet is logischerwijs in de eerste plaatst een ontkenning. 



> In beide gevallen is er sprake van dubbelzinnigheid.



Het zijn wel dubbelzinnigheden tot op het punt van controniem.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik zou zeggen, vermoedelijk met evenveel recht:
> Niet in het minst = niet in de minste mate = dus in hoge mate. Waarom? Niet ONTKENT in de minste mate....



Ja, inderdaad! Ik ging ervan uit dat niemand ter aarde _niet in de minste mate _als litotes zou gebruiken, maar ik kwam toch mooie voorbeelden tegen:

"Ten slotte, en niet in de minste mate, is de praktijkbegeleider ook de brug tussen projectgroep en organisatie."

En zo zijn er meer. Het zijn er misschien niet veel, maar ze zijn overtuigend!


----------



## ThomasK

Wat met "verhoren"? In zijn gebed verhoord worden naast door de politie verhoord worden? Het zijn echter geen antoniemen, maar vormen van vragen, maar toch met een heel andere connotatie, zou ik zeggen.

Toch nog even polsen inzake _ruimte_ en _engte_ hierboven: tegenstelden volgens jullie?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ja, inderdaad! Ik ging ervan uit dat niemand ter aarde _niet in de minste mate _als litotes zou gebruiken, maar ik kwam toch mooie voorbeelden tegen:
> 
> "Ten slotte, en niet in de minste mate, is de praktijkbegeleider ook de brug tussen projectgroep en organisatie."
> 
> En zo zijn er meer. Het zijn er misschien niet veel, maar ze zijn overtuigend!



Ik vind het niet onlogisch. NIET als ontkenning vooraan is heel sterk natuurlijk. Een uitdrukking moet al totaal gevestigd zijn om  100% aan die mogelijkheid  van litotes en/of omkering te ontsnappen


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Niet onverdienstelijk. Litotes met dubbele ontkenning. Verdienstelijk dus. Als complicatie vind ik dat wel genietbaar.



Veel gebruikt in understatements.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Het zijn wel dubbelzinnigheden tot op het punt van controniem.



Het zijn schitterende contronieme uitdrukkingen. Opvallend genoeg lijken ze onopgemerkt te zijn gebleven.


----------



## eno2

"behalve " 

Bij de Spaanse vertaling geeft men deze twee: 

1 además de = daar nog bij 

2 exepto = uitgezonderd 

Als "behalve" al eerder vermeld is, heb ik niets gezegd...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Gelexicaliseerde ironie. Zie mijn eerdere betoog. Ik ga mezelf niet herhalen.





eno2 said:


> Sorry Bib, ik heb nog niet alles goed doorgenomen.



Ik heb het nu wel doorgenomen, en wellicht niet voor het laatst. Misschien haal ik er nog wel iets meer uit. 

Een feit is: Je kan zowat alles omdraaien met ironie. Een figuur die er per definitie uit bestaat, het omgekeerde te alluderen met dezelfde woorden. . 

Wat je niet kan, is al die omdraaiingen de gelexicaliseerde status meegeven. Maar zonder twijfel een aantal van de meestgebruikte wel. 
Nu, die term "gelexicaliseerde status"was wel leerzaam voor mij.


----------



## eno2

"willekeurig"

Je hebt willekeurige spieren, dat zijn spieren die aan je wil gehoorzamen, als tegengesteld aan onwillekeurige spieren, die daar niet naar luisteren.

Willekeurig is ook:  Random , Toevallig,  Wispelturig,  Zonder opzet gekozen
en andere tegengestelde betekenissen vanuit het oogpunt van de vrije wil


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, in één specifieke betekenis is _willekeurig_ te beschouwen als antoniem van _onwillekeurig_. _Door de wil gecontroleerd_ staat dan tegenover _niet door de wil gecontroleerd_. In andere betekenissen kan _willekeurig_ zowel de betekenis hebben van _aan iemands wil onderworpen_ _(zonder nadere motivering)_ als _aan het toeval onderworpen_. Waarbij steeds de hoofdgedachte is: zomaar, lukraak. _Willekeurig_ kan dus zowel _door de wil gecontroleerd_ als _aan het toeval onderworpen_ betekenen.


----------



## eno2

Ja, "willekeurig" lokt hier een controniem uit.

Ik ben eens  gaan  kijken naar het Engels equivalent.

Voor  "the Autonomic Nervous System" ofte ANS is het "autonome zenuwstelsel" de geijkte Nederlandse term.

Bab.la: "Orgasm is a reflex of the *autonomic* *nervous* *system*" 

ANS = Het *autonome zenuwstelsel*, ook *vegetatieve* of *viscerale zenuwstelsel* geheten, is het deel van het perifeer zenuwstelsel dat een groot aantal onbewust plaatsvindende functies reguleert.


The Somatic nervous system = voluntary.= het somatisch zenuwstelsel = het willekeurig zenuwstelsel = willekeurig (vrijwillig)

Willekeurig is verwarrend, maar een beter woord ligt niet voor de hand. Vrijwillig? Wilsgestuurd? Bewust?

Reflex= een onwillekeurige reactie.

In de definities van reflex wordt "onwillekeurig" gebruikt en niet "onvrijwillig"

Dan is "vrijwillig" geen goede vervanging.


----------



## bibibiben

Nee, _vrijwillig zenuwstelsel _doet vreemd aan. Maar eerlijk gezegd vind ik _willekeurig zenuwstelsel_ ook maar niks. Geef mij dan maar _wilsgestuurd_. Maar ja, staat niet in het woordenboek. En nauwelijks treffers op internet. Vrijwel niemand anders wil eraan, zo lijkt het. We zitten voorlopig nog wel vast aan _willekeurig zenuwstelsel_, geloof ik.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nee, _vrijwillig zenuwstelsel _doet vreemd aan. Maar eerlijk gezegd vind ik _willekeurig zenuwstelsel_ ook maar niks. Geef mij dan maar _wilsgestuurd_. Maar ja, staat niet in het woordenboek. En nauwelijks treffers op internet. Vrijwel niemand anders wil eraan, zo lijkt het. We zitten voorlopig nog wel vast aan _willekeurig zenuwstelsel_, geloof ik.


Voluntair (bvnw)

Klinkt chic en wetenschappelijk. Niet zo goedkoop als vrijwillig.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Voluntair (bvnw)



Bestaat reeds als juridische term. Laat zich waarschijnlijk niet gemakkelijk overhevelen naar de medische wereld. Althans, niet gemakkelijker dan _wilsgestuurd_. Als ik mocht kiezen, zou ik _wilsgestuurd_ promoten. Maar ja, ook dat woord maakt geen enkele kans. Het lijkt mij een verloren zaak.


----------



## eno2

Voluntair is niet goed. Doet, naast vrijwillig(er), denken aan het  filosofisch - politieke voluntarisme. Brrr...

Het is geen strijd. Alleen een signaleren van een onbedoeld contranieme  benaming.
Just for fun, eigenlijk.

Er bestaat zoiets als een *Volitieve *Completieve Zin
= completieve zin na een verba volendi (werkwoorden van wil, bv: willen, bevelen,...)
in de Latijnse Spraakkunst (in het Nederlands).

Latijn en Grieks . com | Vertalingen van Latijn en Grieks -

Volitief lijkt me aantrekkelijker....


----------



## bibibiben

Of anders _volitioneel_. Maar ja, zowel _volitief_ als _volitioneel _leidt een nogal zieltogend bestaan in het Nederlands. Niet bepaald woorden die ooit met liefde omarmd zullen worden.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Of anders _volitioneel_. Maar ja, zowel _volitief_ als _volitioneel _leidt een nogal zieltogend bestaan in het Nederlands. Niet bepaald woorden die ooit met liefde omarmd zullen worden.





> *volitioneel*
> heeft geen uitgebreide woordinformatie en komt niet voor in de woordenlijsten die zijn goedgekeurd door de Taalunie.
> Ook op encyclo.nl zijn geen resultaten gevonden voor `volitioneel`volitioneel Nederlands woordenboek - Woorden.org
> 
> .



Geliefd moet het niet zijn. Het gaat om de vervanging van een contronieme medische term.


----------



## bibibiben

Van Dale kent _volitioneel_. Verwijst wel onmiddellijk door naar _volitief_. Laat de dames en heren medici maar uitmaken wat het moet worden. Vervanging van het nogal onduidelijke _willekeurig_ zou ik in medische contexten wel toejuichen. Wel blijft (het nog niet bestaande) _wilsgestuurd_ stiekem een favoriet van mij.


----------



## eno2

Naar goede gewoonte zouden ze beter een obscure geleerde term gebruiken met een heuse etymologie erachter. Je ziet wat ervan komt met dat eenvoudige, direct voor iedereen begrijpbare woordgebruik


----------



## Red Arrow

Mijn prof had liever niet dat we het woord (on)willekeurig gebruikten. Liever autonoom/vegetatief en somatisch(/bewust).

Maar goed, als je erover nadenkt... Ons hart wordt een stuk minder 'willekeurig' bestuurd dan bijvoorbeeld een spier in onze arm, dus of je nu 'lukraak' of 'bestuurd door onze wil' bedoelt, het komt op hetzelfde neer. Persoonlijk vind ik het niet verwarrend.


----------



## eno2

De term is medisch, ik, jij en je prof dienen die te hanteren om precies te zijn. Ik bedoel: als we willen precies zijn. Ook tegen mijn meug in dit geval. 

Nee het komt niet op hetzelfde neer. Ik steek mijn hand op als ik wil. Dat gebeurt NIET lukraak.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Nee het komt niet op hetzelfde neer. Ik steek mijn hand op als ik wil. Dat gebeurt NIET lukraak.


Er zit een patroon in het ritme van je hart. Het is niet willekeurig.

Zit er een patroon in hoe wij bewegen? Nee. Het is willekeurig. Het wordt bestuurd door de wil, en onze wil is niet een of ander wiskundig programma. Onze wil is onverwacht. Iets dat alleen de wil zelf had zien aankomen. Vandaar het woord: willekeurig.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Er zit een patroon in het ritme van je hart. Het is niet willekeurig.


Ergens praten we langs elkaar heen. Het hart is geen willekeurige spier.  Ik ga niet opzoeken waar we elkaar hier voorbijliepen.



> Zit er een patroon in hoe wij bewegen? *Nee. Het is willekeurig*. Het wordt bestuurd door de wil, en onze wil is niet een of ander wiskundig programma. Onze wil is onverwacht. Iets dat alleen de wil zelf had zien aankomen. Vandaar het woord: willekeurig.


Id.

Heb je de behandeling van (de betekenis van) "willekeurig " hier gelezen? Een dubieuze term met een contraniem aspect.

edit:

Onze wil is onverwacht: filosofisch discussiepunt dat we beter als de bliksem laten vallen hier.


----------



## Red Arrow

Het lijkt wel alsof je me niet probeert te begrijpen : / Hoe denkt je überhaupt dat het woord een contraniem geworden is? Beide op het eerste gezicht tegensprekende betekenissen overlappen elkaar, en als je wil weten hoe, dan verwijs ik naar mijn vorige post.

Je afvragen of de wil random/lukraak/willekeurig is, is amper filosofisch in wetenschappelijke context. Geen (benaderend) wiskundig patroon? Willekeur. Zo simpel is het.


----------



## eno2

Nee, dit raakt het eeuwig filosofisch tema van de vrije wil versus determinatie en ik ga daar verder niet op in. Off topic.


----------



## bibibiben

Het voorzetsel _voor_ gedraagt zich in bepaalde omgevingen als een controniem:

Neem dit drankje voor de hoest maar. Voor = ter bestrijding van.
Neem dit drankje voor de keel maar. Voor = ter bescherming van, ten behoeve van.


----------



## eno2

Voor de hoest lijkt een ellips, terecht weggegelaten zijnde "voor ...het tegengaan van... de hoest", een struikelformulering. Ik zou hier ook wel "tegen" gebruiken. Heb je iets tegen de hoest? 
Tegen de keel kan je moeilijk zijn...

Meer voorbeelden zouden nodig zijn om het contraniem gedrag van voor te ondersteunen.


----------



## bibibiben

Een doekje voor het bloeden = een doekje tegen het bloeden.


----------



## eno2

Prachtig.

VD: 

•iem. voor iets waarschuwen 

ter aanduiding van een strekking, bestemming, doel: •dat is goed voor de koorts


----------



## ThomasK

"Goed voor de koorts": ik zou aarzelen - en dit inderdaad beschouwen als een soort metonymie voor "koortsbestrijding".

Ik zie een stuk parallel met - het in NL gebruikelijke - "*In verband met* [het drukke verkeer willen wij u aanraden om..]", waar ik geneigd ben om te stellen: eigenlijk is het wegens het drukke verkeer. Met andere woorden: "voor" is ook iets als "met het oog op (bestrijding van, problemen met)", maar in principe relatief vaag. Ik zou het toch niet spontaan een controniem noemen...


----------



## eno2

Even verder gedacht over dat doekje voor het bloeden.

Dat is iets wat louter figuratief gebruikt wordt met de betekenis van een maatregel die niets verhelpt. Dat doekje doet dat ook niet, het doet niets tegen het bloeden zelf, het vangt alleen het bloed op en onttrekt het bloeden aan het oog. Nu, dat betekent niet dat het in die uitdrukking niet als "tegen" zou kunnen opgevat worden. 

Meer algemeen: "tegen" is ook maar slechts hier en daar als antoniem van voor te beschouwen en "voor "betekent eerder   zelden tegen, denk ik. In deze staande uitdrukking 
zou dat inderdaad het geval kunnen zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Toch is er wel een patroon te zien:

Een drankje voor de hoest = een drankje tegen de hoest.
Een doekje voor het bloeden = een doekje tegen het bloeden.
Een middel voor de koorts = een middel tegen de koorts.
Een balsem voor de pijn = een balsem tegen de pijn.
Een appeltje voor de dorst = een appeltje tegen de dorst.
Hij zocht beschutting voor de regen = hij zocht beschutting tegen de regen.

WNT verklaart ook dat _voor_ in enkele betekenissen overeenkomt met _tegen_.


----------



## eno2

> WNT
> VI.  Verbonden met woorden in de sfeer van beschermen, behoeden en dan goeddeels samenvallend met _tegen_.





Ja, dat gaat naar een case... Van Dale zegt evenwel niets in zijn 16 betekenissen van voor als voorzetsel, over zulke voor=tegen contranieme betekenissen.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Er zit een patroon in het ritme van je hart. Het is niet willekeurig.
> 
> Zit er een patroon in hoe wij bewegen? Nee. Het is willekeurig. Het wordt bestuurd door de wil, en onze wil is niet een of ander wiskundig programma. Onze wil is onverwacht. Iets dat alleen de wil zelf had zien aankomen. Vandaar het woord: willekeurig.


Nog even herkauwen ter verduidelijking:
Bon ik herlas nog eens en ik begrijp nu misschien beter je bedoeling - waar ik het mee eens ben, dat zei ik ook eerder al dacht ik. We zitten tegen elkaar op te botsen en in feite zijn we het eens. Een struikelsteen in je formulering ligt  in "Onze wil is onverwacht". Of ze onverwacht is of niet, dat doet er niet toe. Onverwacht is een andere categorie. Ik kan verbaasd zijn dat ik deze quote van jou wil hernemen. Ik had dat niet niet verwacht. En ik had het ook niet zien aankomen. Maar ik wil het wel. Dat is dus willekeurig.  Hoe kan de wil onverwacht zijn? Dan dreigt ze immers niet meer willekeurig te blijven.  Terwijl ze zelf ziet aankomen wat ze wil (en dus willekeurig is). Die twee formuleringen van jou botsen, al begrijp ik dat je het goed bedoelt: Voor mij is de wil net als voor jou willekeurig. Case closed liefst.


----------



## Red Arrow

Dit telt waarschijnlijk niet, maar ik vind het toch de moeite waard om te vertellen.

Níks is beter dan elektrisch roken, maar elektrisch roken is wel beter dan echt roken. (Niet roken (niks dus) is beter dan (al dan niet elektrisch) roken)
Niks is beter dan elektrisch roken. (Er is niets dat beter is)


----------



## bibibiben

Te vinden op door het hoofd schieten: eraan denken of het vergeten | Genootschap Onze Taal:

A: Heb je eraan gedacht om de container buiten te zetten?
B: Dat is me door het hoofd geschoten.

B's antwoord is op twee manieren te interpreteren:
1. Daar heb ik wel aan gedacht.
2. Dat ben ik vergeten.

En nog eentje:
Hij liet de toevoeging vallen: laten vallen = niet vermelden
Hij liet een opmerking vallen: laten vallen = van iets melding maken


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Te vinden op door het hoofd schieten: eraan denken of het vergeten | Genootschap Onze Taal:
> 
> A: Heb je eraan gedacht om de container buiten te zetten?
> B: Dat is me door het hoofd geschoten.
> 
> B's antwoord is op twee manieren te interpreteren:
> 1. Daar heb ik wel aan gedacht.
> 2. Dat ben ik vergeten.



Ik vind dat Genootschap dat artikel mag afvoeren.



> De grote Van Dale noemt de betekenis 'er niet aan denken' niet; in dat geval zou je volgens Van Dale 'Dat is me door het hoofd gegaan' moeten gebruiken, of 'Dat is me door het hoofd gewaaid.'


 Ik ben het daarmee eens. Persoonlijk zou ik zelfs de genoemde  alternatieven nooit gebruiken. Alleen "Het is me ontschoten".


> En nog eentje:
> Hij liet de toevoeging vallen: laten vallen = niet vermelden
> Hij liet een opmerking vallen: laten vallen = van iets melding maken


 Prachtig!


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dit telt waarschijnlijk niet, maar ik vind het toch de moeite waard om te vertellen.
> 
> Níks is beter dan elektrisch roken, maar elektrisch roken is wel beter dan echt roken. (Niet roken (niks dus) is beter dan (al dan niet elektrisch) roken)
> Niks is beter dan elektrisch roken. (Er is niets dat beter is)



Niks is in het ene geval gebruikt als een ellips voor "niks roken is...." en in andere  zelfstandig: "niks is beter...."


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik vind dat Genootschap dat artikel mag afvoeren.
> 
> Ik ben het daarmee eens. Persoonlijk zou ik zelfs de genoemde  alternatieven nooit gebruiken. Alleen "Het is me ontschoten".



Het is eerder een tekortkoming van de grote Van Dale. In Nederland wordt _iemand iets door het hoofd schieten_ in de betekenis van _iets vergeten_ wijd en zijd gebruikt. Dat Van Dale Hedendaags Nederlands deze betekenis wél meeneemt, is ook veelzeggend.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het is eerder een tekortkoming van de grote Van Dale. *In Nederland wordt iemand iets door het hoofd schieten in de betekenis van iets vergeten wijd en zijd gebruikt.* Dat Van Dale Hedendaags Nederlands Nederlands deze betekenis wél meeneemt, is ook veelzeggend.


Weer een Noord/Zuid frontale (eigenlijk contranieme)  botsing dus. VD mag zijn boekjes wel eens eensluidend maken (synchroniseren). Ik probeer de uitdrukking te vinden in VD. 433 voorbeeldzinnen. Ik begin eraan.

Ik heb het!


> uitdrukking: dat is mij helemaal door het hoofd gegaan
> ik heb er volstrekt niet aan gedacht, dat heb ik vergeten



of nee, het gaat over schieten. Ik doe verder. Het is wel gelijkaardig al.

Ah:


> "Daar schoot mij wat in het hoofd of in de gedachte"


, staat er onder de 433 voorbeeldzinnen.

Geen "door het hoofd geschoten" te vinden. Behalve "hij schoot zich een kogel door het hoofd"


----------



## Peterdg

Eno,

Ik denk dat je moet afzien van het principe; "het staat niet in ..." dus "het bestaat niet" of "het is niet correct".

Andersom kan wel: "het staat in ..." dus "het bestaat" of "het is correct".


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Eno,
> 
> Ik denk dat je moet afzien van het principe; "het staat niet in ..." dus *"het bestaat niet"*


 Ik gebruik dat principe niet.
De Dikke Van Dale  is autoritatief,  als iets er niet instaat, geeft dat op zijn minst een probleemsignaaltje.




> of "het is niet correct".


 Het geeft op zijn minst een probleemsignaaltje. De redenen van het ontbreken kunnen divers zijn.



> Andersom kan wel: "het staat in ..." dus "het bestaat" of "het is correct".


Ah OK.

In het specifieke geval van "het schoot me door het hoofd" twijfel ik niet aan wat hier door een Nederlander gezegd wordt. Waarom zou ik. Het is niet omdat ik de uitdrukking in de tegengestelde betekenis gebruik, dat ik ga beweren dat ze niet bestaat. Ook al staat ze niet in Van Dale. In geen van de twee betekenissen.  Ik stel alleen vast dt het blijkbaar om een Noord/Zuid janusuitdrukking gaat. Januswoord, janusuitdrukking: ook niet in VD.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik voorspel een veelbelovende toekomst voor _minzaam_ als controniem.


Momenteel heeft minzaam twee Van Dale betekenissen: Vriendelijk en welwillend. Ik denk dat 'neerbuigend' het moeilijk zal hebben om zich onder minzaam te scharen.


----------



## bibibiben

Volgens het boekwerkje ‘Hoe schrijf je dat? Schrijftips en taalregels’ zou _het is me door het hoofd geschoten_ een contaminatie zijn van _het is me ontschoten_ en _het is me door het hoofd gegaan_. In Nederland is deze contaminatie inmiddels volledig ingeburgerd. Bovendien wordt _het is me door het hoofd gegaan _nauwelijks nog gebruikt. De weinige treffers die er op Google te vinden zijn, staan vrijwel alle in 19e-eeuwse documenten.


Op Google Books is de uitdrukking _het is me door het hoofd geschoten_ zowel in ruime mate in de betekenis van _ik ben het vergeten_ als in de betekenis _ik heb eraan gedacht_ te vinden:


*In de betekenis van vergeten:*
_De hele afspraak was hem door het hoofd geschoten.

Hij had iemand op hem af willen sturen om eens te kijken wat voor vlees hij in de kuip had, maar het was hem door het hoofd geschoten.

Ik wilde je de inhoud ervan al eerder vertellen, maar door onze discussie is het me door het hoofd geschoten.

Hij vergat het en vertrok. Het was hem door het hoofd geschoten en daar betaalde hij de prijs voor.

Dat is me helemaal door het hoofd geschoten!
[Voorbeeldzin uit ‘Hoe zit het  met staan?’, een cursusboek Nederlands voor anderstaligen.]

Sorry hoor, ik heb het zo druk, het is me door het hoofd geschoten, ik wilde je nog vragen.

Ik had je op weg hierheen op de hoogte willen brengen. Het is me door het hoofd geschoten._


*In de betekenis van aan iets denken, in iemand opkomen:*
_Ongetwijfeld was het een onzinnige gedachte, maar dat was hem door het hoofd geschoten op het moment dat hij het stukje papier in zijn hand voelde.

Ze gaat ervan afzien, was hem door het hoofd geschoten.

De mogelijkheid dat zijn zwager Bella een vrouw op haar dak had gestuurd om hem te helpen een of andere misdraging te verbergen, was ook hem door het hoofd geschoten.

Ineens was het haar door het hoofd geschoten, hoe gek het was dat hij altijd wandelen zou.

Of zo'n kleine hand wel een heel toetsenbord kon bespelen, was haar door het hoofd geschoten._

Ach ja, taal is in beweging. Woordenboeken kunnen er alleen maar amechtig achteraan rennen.

Ik heb overigens bewust voor Google Books gekozen, omdat je er dan van mag uitgaan dat het hier teksten betreft die zijn nagekeken voordat ze gepubliceerd werden.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Momenteel heeft minzaam twee Van Dale betekenissen: Vriendelijk en welwillend. Ik denk dat 'neerbuigend' het moeilijk zal hebben om zich onder minzaam te scharen.



Google _minzaam(heid)_ en _neerbuigend(heid)_ eens tezamen en je ziet een ton aan sites die _minzaam_ nu al linken aan _neerbuigend_. Plus ook flink wat zinnen waaruit blijkt dat de schrijver ze als verwant ziet:

_Opnieuw die minzame, wat neerbuigende uitdrukking op zijn gezicht.

Dat hoop ik van harte,' zei de man op minzame toon, met een zweem van neerbuigende geamuseerdheid. 

... haar toon was minzaam en neerbuigend ...

Resulteert de minzame, neerbuigende wijze waarop zo menige Duitser reageert op het Nederlands als taal misschien in een even minzame, neerbuigende houding ten opzichte van de Nederlandse literatuur? 

... de troostende neerbuigend-minzame glimlach ...

Zij willen kinderen ook genot geven, maar dat gebeurt zo minzaam neerbuigend: een hapje levertraan, onhandig gesuikerd met 'mijne liefjes' en 'waarde vriendjes'.

Demawend had zich afgewend en keek met een minzaam en neerbuigend lachje naar de wapenschilden aan de muur, alsof het niet om zíjn koninkrijk ging.

De cultuurbarbaren kijken neer op de roman omdat het “niet echt” is en de kenners doen er minzaam en neerbuigend over ... 
_
En zo gaat het maar door.

Ook interessant, uit een woordenboek van 1903:
_"Minzaamheid_ : vriendelijkheid van den meerdere jegens den mindere. Het bewust _neerbuigende_ is een element in deze woordbeteekenis, dat na _minzame_ groeten”, bijv. in een sollicitatiebrief bespottelijk doet klinken."

Ik zie nog steeds die veelbelovende toekomst. Van Dale gaat vast nog wel overstag. Misschien al in de volgende editie.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Op Google Books .


Ik sta nog maar eens verbaasd over je zoekvermogen. Hoe kom ik bij zulke zoekresultaten?
Dat regelt dan dat zaakje van "door het hoofd schieten".



> Ach ja, taal is in beweging. Woordenboeken kunnen er alleen maar amechtig achteraan rennen.






bibibiben said:


> Ik zie nog steeds die veelbelovende toekomst. Van Dale gaat vast nog wel overstag. Misschien al in de volgende editie.


Online VD wordt het snelst aangepast dacht ik. Minzaamheid bevat  altijd een (licht) neerbuigende connotatie, ook bij vriendelijkheid en welwillendheid. Het komt altijd van iemand die "boven je staat".



> Ook interessant, uit een woordenboek van 1903:
> _"Minzaamheid_ : vriendelijkheid van den meerdere jegens den mindere.



Maar willen we het accepteren  als controniem?
That's the question, hier toch in de draad. Dan moet het wel over een zware dosis neerbuigendheid gaan die het minzame vernietigt. Ik gok dat VD niet zo happig zal zijn om een potentieel contronieme betekenis op te nemen, al komt de connotatie met minzaam nog zo veel  en haast vanzelfsprekend voor.


----------



## eno2

Overdrijven kan zowel gebruikt worden voor opblazen als voor minimaliseren: beide zijn overdrijvingen.


----------



## bibibiben

In de kern heeft _overdrijven _de betekenis van _te ver gaan: _

A: Hoezo drie kwart van het personeel ontslaan? Hup, iedereen eruit!
B: Nu overdrijf je echt! (Lees: Nu ga je te ver!)

A: Hoezo drie kwart van het personeel ontslaan? Niemand hoeft eruit!
B: Nu overdrijf je echt! (Lees: Nu ga je te ver!)


----------



## eno2

Ja. In tegengestelde richtingen. Kan dat meetellen voor januswoord?


----------



## bibibiben

Als iemand 'dit gaat te ver' zegt, zonder dat je weet waar het over gaat, zou je dat dan als een contronieme uitspraak zien?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Als iemand 'dit gaat te ver' zegt, zonder dat je weet waar het over gaat, zou je dat dan als een contronieme uitspraak zien?


Nee.. Maar het is  niet helemaal hetzelfde.  De uitdrukking heeft op zich genomen een non-contextuele  betekenis van  veroordeling, afkeuring, verwerping, van "dit kan niet."

"Je overdrijft" kan twee richtingen op. Met of zonder context. Toch tenminste als mogelijke (eventueel grappige of moedwillige semantische ) interpretatie:  Te veel en te weinig.

In het laatste geval zou men ook kunnen zeggen: "dat gaat niet ver genoeg".


----------



## bibibiben

_Overdrijven_ betekent _te ver gaan_ en dat draagt inderdaad afkeuring in zich. De semantische kern is het afwijzend beoordelen van wat iemand op excessieve wijze doet.


----------



## bibibiben

Een programma (af)sluiten = beëindigen, stopzetten.
Een verzekering (af)sluiten = aangaan, beginnen.


----------



## eno2

Perfect! 10/10


> Sluiten:
> aangaan, tot stand brengen na voorafgegane beraadslagingen, overwegingen enz
> .•vrede, een huwelijk, een koop, een contract, een verdrag, een lening, een verbond sluiten
> •vriendschap sluiten


V.D.

Wat gesloten/beïndigd wordt is het voorafgaande proces, de onderhandeling, de overweging, enz...maar ten opzichte van het vernoemde onderwerp, vrede, huwelijk, contract, koop, verdrag,lening, verbond, vriendschap is het wel degelijk: aangaan en niet beïndigen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Overdrijven_ betekent _te ver gaan_ en dat draagt inderdaad afkeuring in zich. De semantische kern is het afwijzend beoordelen van wat iemand op excessieve wijze doet.



Ik ontdek nu dat "onderdrijven" regulier anthoniem is van overdrijven. Ik dacht dat het een grappige woordspeling was.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Perfect! 10/10
> V.D.
> 
> Wat gesloten/beïndigd wordt is het voorafgaande proces, de onderhandeling, de overweging, enz...maar ten opzichte van het vernoemde onderwerp, vrede, huwelijk, contract, koop, verdrag,lening, verbond, vriendschap is het wel degelijk: aangaan en niet beïndigen.


INteressant. Ik denk dat je dan in het Frans bv. het onderscheid zult hebben tussen als _terminer (fermer ???) _vs. _conclure_. Onderliggend zijn het vermoedelijk totaal andere betekenissen.
Vermoedelijk heb je iets gelijkaardigs met _*einde* (het einde/ de beëindiging van een proces)_, omdat je de ene keer een proces afrondt (perfect maakt), maar de andere keer de werking ervan doorbreekt of zo. De einde keer einde als doel (in het Frans _afin de_), de andere keer als echt einde (la fin de l'nistoire). In het Frans is het duidelijk, in het Nederlands is de polysemie (yes ?) vermoedelijk niet zo opvallend.


----------



## eno2

conclure un marché, terminer un marché
close a deal, strike a deal, end a deal
Een overeenkomst sluiten/beëindigen


----------



## ThomasK

You're right. Die "strike" is uiteraard oké, maar hij past niet echt bij "sluiten" - of zie je het anders?


----------



## eno2

Zo te zien zijn de Engelse-Franse equivalenten helemaal niet zo "controniem"als het Nederlandse (af)sluiten


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, omdat er bij ons betekenissen zijn samengevallen, denk ik. (ik weet of dat in de semantiek de juiste formulering is en evenmin of het klopt)

Einde is toch geen controniem, denk ik:
- teneinde (met als doel)
- het einde

Misschien omdat wij ooit een verband zagen dat anderen niet onderkennen. Verschillende concepten lijken soms in de grond verwant. Ik heb al meegemaakt dat ik met een sleutel iets wou proberen dat met openen te maken had, maar waarvoor je die niet kunt gebruiken - en dat wijst er volgens mij op dat ze een fundamenteel aspect gemeen hebben, iets dat deel uitmaakt van het concept, maar impliciet. Maar niet elke taal geeft dat aan.


----------



## eno2

Ik vind "eind goed al goed" wel tegensprekelijk als dat betekent dat je op het einde eindelijk geluk gevonden hebt en op dat moment komt te overlijden.


----------



## petoe

Een mondvol kan blijkbaar ook een kleine hoeveelheid zijn. Nog nooit gehoord.

Gratis woordenboek
Schrijf.beter 146


----------



## eno2

In de figuurlijke betekenis lijkt  "een mondvol"  een kandidaat controniem:


> •uitdrukking; ook dat is een hele mondvol
> een heel verhaal, een omstandige verklaring enz.
> 
> figuurlijk:  kleine hoeveelheid~ mondjesmaat


Van Dale

Een mondjevol is eenduidig: 


> een beetje
> •een mondjevol Duits, Engels, Frans kennen


VD


----------



## Red Arrow

Dit telt waarschijnlijk niet.

Het voorkomen van maïs in Europa hebben we te danken aan Columbus. (=het bestaan ervan)
Het voorkomen van een ebola-epidemie in Europa is uiterst noodzakelijker. (=het vermijden ervan)

Ook voel ik dat er een soort tegenstelling zit in het woord 'weerstaan', maar ik kan het niet goed uitleggen. Neem nu bijvoorbeeld:

Geen schurk kan ons weerstaan.
Hij kan mij niet weerstaan.

Volgens mij kan ik wel een zin forceren waarin deze twee betekenissen een totaal andere wending geven...


----------



## eno2

Voorkomen is al genomineerd door Bibibiben dacht ik.
Weerstaan zie ik zo niet zitten.


----------



## eno2

1862 nietwaar* ‘uitroep ter ontkenning’



> Chronologisch woordenboek(2001)–Nicoline van der Sijs
> De ouderdom en herkomst van onze woorden en betekenissen
> Nicoline van der Sijs, Chronologisch woordenboek · dbnl





> geuit ter verkrijging van een bevestiging van het voorafgaande
> vormvariant niewaar
> •hierover althans kunnen we het eens zijn, nietwaar?is het niet?


DVD2017

Niet waar! Is nog steeds een uitroep ter ontkenning, maar los geschreven.


----------



## eno2

mmm  

tussenwerpsel 

Om terughouding, reserve aan te duiden. En bij het gastronomisch likkebaarden. 

DVD2017 voor mmm:



> mmmmmm (geen afbreking
> tussenwerpsel
> 1 bij een positieve waardering van smaken en geuren enz. heerlijk, verrukkelijk
> *2 om aarzeling of twijfel uit te drukken*



Dat laatste komt dan overeen met Tja,

Daarmee scoor ik, denk ik, voluit voor controniem.


Voor betekenis 1: yumyum, yummie en zo? (niet opgenomen)


----------



## bibibiben

In het tweede geval moet je er een vraagteken achter zetten. Plaatsing van een vraagteken doet elke categorische ontkenning tenietgaan:

Hij gaat dus niet mee. ⟷ Hij gaat dus niet mee?


----------



## eno2

Oei, vraagteken. Dat vraagteken zou disambigueren? 
 . Daar spreekt VD in zijn definitie toch niet over. om het onderscheid te maken tussen betekenis 1 en 2..

Het vraagteken werkt in jouw voorbeeld als een zelfreferentie die de oorspronkelijke uiting op losse poten zet. Je weet plots niet meer of ie mee gaat of niet. 

Dat is niet het geval met mmmmmm, dat betekenis twee bezit. Een vraagteken achter mmmmmm zet de twijfel van mmmm niet op losse schroeven. 

Ook is mmmmm geen categorische ontkenning, lijkt mij. Enkel een in twijfel trekking, restrictie of beperking.

Als je nu zegt dat het vraagteken de twijfel van mmmmm versterkt, ben je in tegenspraak met je categorische ontkenning....


----------



## bibibiben

Ah, vergissing. Post 151 had ik niet gezien. Mijn commentaar in post 152 heeft betrekking op post 150, op de vorige bladzijde.


----------



## eno2

Nietwaar kan toch met of zonder vraagteken erachter, met behoud van betekenis...
Nietwaar, enigszins terechtwijzend...

Niet waar en nietwaar zijn vocale contraniemen...


----------



## eno2

Contempleren is beschouwend overwegen maar ook gewoon maar langdurig  bekijken, zonder enige overweging.


----------



## Red Arrow

Dit telt misschien niet, maar het kan soms onduidelijk zijn wat een 'bron' is als het over water gaat.

"Snelheden van bewegend grondwater kunnen worden gemeten door tracers aan te brengen in het voedingsgebied van de aquifer en ze vervolgens op te meten aan de bron."

Dit voedingsgebied is waar het grondwater oorspronkelijk vandaan komt, dus je zou het de bron (oorsprong) kunnen noemen, maar in deze zin is de bron daar waar het water _uit_ de bodem gaat.


----------



## eno2

Onduidelijkheid is niet controniem.


----------



## Red Arrow

Maar de ene bron is waar het water vandaan komt en de andere waar het uitgaat...

Dit is eigenlijk zoals 'overwaaien'. (wat al gezegd door Bibibiben)


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Maar de ene bron is waar het water vandaan komt en de andere waar het uitgaat...



Bron als contraniem frappeert mij niet zo. Het water komt naar de bron via de aquifer. [/QUOTE]


----------



## eno2

De troepen zijn  de stad ingerukt = binnengerukt

Ingerukt (als bevel) of ingerukt mars = weg wezen.

Van Dale zegt het, na controle,  zo:


> 1 militair; niet algemeen binnenrukken
> 2 na een oefening e.d. vertrekken op eigen gelegenheid
> 
> de troepen zijn weer ingerukt
> •de brandweer kon spoedig weer inrukken
> •ingerukt … mars!commando•informeel ingerukt!, ruk in!ga weg, loop heen



Je kan dus zeggen

De troepen zijn  de stad ingerukt
en
De troepen zijn weer ingerukt.


----------



## eno2

We spreken over een verdieping terwijl het eigenlijk om een verhoging gaat.

VD: Definitie van verdieping, betekenis 4


> = etage
> •een huis met drie, zes verdiepingen



Betekenis 3 van verdieping is zelfs ronduit grappig:



> "die kamer is hoog van verdieping"



Verdieping betekent hier: 





> hoogte van een ruimte



Of de verwisselbaarheid van hoog en diep...


----------



## Gremium

De gijzelaar is degene die iemand tegen zijn of haar wil vasthoudt. Wordt inderdaad vaak omgewisseld. De suffixen -aar en -er geven normaal aan dat het een persoon betreft die een handeling uitvoert, zoals bij bakker en handelaar. Gijzelaar behoort tot een aantal uitzonderingen, waaronder ook martelaar.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb de Islam zelfmoordterroristen die zich op de staat van martelaar beroepen, altijd van een belachelijke semantische manipulatie verdacht.

Blijken ze nu toch gelijk te hebben, zij het niet in de betekenis die zij verkiezen maar die ik voor hen verkies (betekenis zes van DVD): 

Martelaar: 





> 6 iem. die mensen of (m.n.) dieren martelt= beul, folteraar, kweller, pijniger


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> op zijn – doodmoe zijn (en dus verlangend naar bed)
> op zijn – wakker zijn en uit bed gestapt


Ik keek eens naar op.

Hij is op is een afkorting van hij is opgestaan. Kan dus geen controniem vormen met de op van hij is uitgeput. Zonder context is het dubbelzinnig natuurlijk.

Een goed controniem-verkooppraatje, dat "en dus verlangend naar bed"

Je kan ook doodmoe zijn en niet verlangen naar bed, je kan ook pas op zijn en liever terug in bed kruipen (en dus wellicht nog doodmoe).


----------



## Red Arrow

Gremium said:


> De gijzelaar is degene die iemand tegen zijn of haar wil vasthoudt. Wordt inderdaad vaak omgewisseld. De suffixen -aar en -er geven normaal aan dat het een persoon betreft die een handeling uitvoert, zoals bij bakker en handelaar. Gijzelaar behoort tot een aantal uitzonderingen, waaronder ook martelaar.


De betekenis die jij aan het woord 'gijzelaar' geeft, is net de normale betekenis van de suffix -aar. Een bakker bakt. Een handelaar handelt. Een gijzelaar gijzelt.

Het speciale aan gijzelaar is net dat het voor veel mensen een synoniem is voor gegijzelde. (Een gijzelaar *wordt gegijzeld*)
Vroeger was dit de enige juiste betekenis, nu wordt jouw betekenis ook aanvaard.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ik keek eens naar op.
> 
> Hij is op is een afkorting van hij is opgestaan. Kan dus geen controniem vormen met de op van hij is uitgeput. Zonder context is het dubbelzinnig natuurlijk.


Zoiets noemt met een *ver*korting. Ook wel een ellips of weglating.

Ik zie niet in waarom ellipsen geen controniemen kunnen zijn.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> De betekenis die jij aan het woord 'gijzelaar' geeft, is net de normale betekenis van de suffix -aar. Een bakker bakt. Een handelaar handelt. Een gijzelaar gijzelt.
> 
> Het speciale aan gijzelaar is net dat het voor veel mensen een synoniem is voor gegijzelde. (Een gijzelaar *wordt gegijzeld*)
> Vroeger was dit de enige juiste betekenis, nu wordt jouw betekenis ook aanvaard.




Wellicht wel ja. Maar ik zou daar toch graag een bron over lezen. Van Dale geeft gewoon de twee (contronieme) betekenissen. 1 voor het slachtoffer, gijzelaar=gegijzelde en 4 voor de dader  gijzelaar= hij die gijzelt =  gijzelhouder, gijzelnemer, kaper



Red Arrow :D said:


> Zoiets noemt met een *ver*korting. Ook wel een ellips of weglating.
> 
> Ik zie niet in waarom ellipsen geen controniemen kunnen zijn.


Ja waarom niet, een controniem van een verkorting moet mogelijk zijn.

Maar op zijn als uitgeput zijn is geen rechtstreekse tegenstelling van op zijn als opgestaan zijn, zoals ik aangaf in mijn vorige post over de goed geprobeerde verkooppraatjes ten gunste van de zogenaamde contronieme betekenissen van op zijn. De ellips op van opgestaan zijn zou een controniem zijn van op  als er ook een betekenis van op zijn zou bestaan  in de zin van gaan liggen of zo, of toch in de betekenis van   de verticale positie minstens verlaten. Dus een rechtstreeks tegengestelde betekenis en dus niet via de retorische omweg van het toegeschreven verlangen van te gaan liggen.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Maar ik zou daar toch graag een bron over lezen.


De VRT gebruikt enkel de oude betekenis.
gijzelaar / gijzelnemer | VRT-Taalnet


----------



## eno2

Wat leuk.
Ik ook.
Gijzelaars LEVEREN (meestal wederzijds en bij onderlinge overeenkomst, uitwisselen dus) is een oeroud gebruik, dat verdwenen is in de moderne beschaafde tijden.
Nu worden ze eenzijdig GENOMEN.
Van een vooruitgang gesproken.


----------



## eno2

> fideïsme
> 1 opvatting volgens welke religieuze waarheden op geen enkele wijze door de rede gevonden kunnen worden, maar geloofd moeten worden
> 3 opvatting dat geloof het uitgangspunt is van alle kennis


 DVD online

haha


----------



## eno2

"Globaal is" een België<=>Nederland controniem!


> BE:  alle relevante facetten en onderdelen omvattend= volledig, compleet, totaal
> •een globaal plan, voorstel, beleid, akkoord, overzicht, beeld





> NL:  I) niet tot in bijzonderheden nauwkeurig berekend= ruw2 (4),
> geraamd•een globale begroting
> •globale cijfers
> II) bij uitbreiding niet in bijzonderheden gaand
> •globaal kan men zeggen (rekenen) dat …ruim genomen
> •globaal gezien, bekeken, genomen
> •globale leesmethode
> methode van leesonderwijs waarbij van de woordbeelden, niet van de letters wordt uitgegaan


 DVD online

Ik kwam
eropuit / erop uit / er op uit door deze zin:


> Een zakelijke brief heeft als pré boven e-mail dat het persoonlijker is en wanneer de brief netjes geschreven en opgemaakt is een goede indruk achterlaat bij de lezer. Verder worden brieven vaker in zijn geheel gelezen en leest men een e-mail maar globaal.


Voorbeeldbrief: Hoe schrijf je een zakelijke brief

'..maar globaal' deed een belletje rinkelen aangezien voor mij 'globaal' ook volledig, compleet, totaal' kan betekenen. Hoewel ik van de Nederlandse betekenis ook op de hoogte was. Voor mij was globaal dubbelzinnig.

Synoniemennet geeft een hoop verwante betekenissen in de Nederlandse betekenis natuurlijk....Synoniemen van ‘globaal’ in grafische weergave - synoniemen.net


----------



## eno2

gijzelaar is full blown controniem.

Een Engelse:
To garble:


> Definition
> 
> 1 *:*
> to sift impurities from
> 
> 2
> to introduce textual error into a message


M-W

Een Spaanse:

afección: 1 liefde 2 chronische ziekte (Kramers)


----------



## eno2

Affectie is trouwens ook: 1 liefde 2 een aandoening  (DVD)

Niet een tegendeel, maar toch een zware botsing....


----------



## eno2

You can't have your cake and eat it .



> This phrase is easier to understand if it is read as "You can't eat your cake, and have it too


Says the Urban Dictionary, well aware of a certain difficulty. But that explanation doesn't help much. Because the difficulty is in the use of 'have'. 

Have means also 'consume, eat or drink' - I think. 

Check? 



> to eat or drink:We had cake for dessert.


have - WordReference.com Dictionary of English

So 'have' is  automatically ambigious to the point of a Janus word/contronym 

Why didn't the expression  use 'keep'?

You can't keep your cake and eat it'

To unambiguous?


----------



## eno2

A word that marched the entire distance from   remarkably good to outstandingly bad:  egregious.



> egridgious  ɪˈɡriːdʒəs/  _adjective _*1*.outstandingly bad; shocking. "egregious abuses of copyright" *2 *archaic: remarkably good.


----------



## eno2

Correctie:


> egregious  ɪˈɡriːdʒəs/ _adjective _*1*. outstandingly bad; shocking. "egregious abuses of copyright" *2 *archaic remarkably good.


----------



## eno2

MISSEN

"Strelingen kan je missen"

Zou dat betekenen dat je strelingen nodig hebt want anders een tekort ervaart,  of dat je die juist niet nodig hebt en dus geen tekort ervaart?

Als het geweest was:

"Strelingen kan je best missen" of "Strelingen kan je moeilijk missen", dan was het duidelijk.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik zie niet in hoe die zin "Strelingen kan je moeilijk missen" kan betekenen. Je kan toch niet zomaar het woord 'moeilijk' weglaten in een zin?


----------



## eno2

Ik zal de gepretendeerde contronimie nog eens lichtjes gewijzigd proberen uit te leggen:

Mijn overweging was origineel 'Kan je strelingen missen?'
 Natuurlijk kan je strelingen missen. Haast iedereeen heeft  graag strelingen en mist die als hij/zij ze niet krijgt. Dat is dus vanzelfsprekend. Wat niet zo vanzelfsprekend is, is of je strelingen kan missen. Hij/zij heeft die nodig. Er zullen daarentegen veel minder mensen zijn  die geen strelingen nodig hebben en ze bijgevolg kunnen missen.


----------



## eno2

Geschiedenis.
Geschiedenis schrijven.
Ronaldo schreef vandaag geschiedenis.
(Hij schrijft elke week geschiedenis)

Geschiedenis  (schrijven) wordt gebruikt als een contraniem, de ene keer om het (echte) *historisch* belang te benadrukken, de andere keer om het tegelijk verticaal te klasseren in de statistieken of gewoon om een *trivialiteit *even op te blazen en te vergeten.

Same for historia,  history, etc... They use it sometimes -engrossing them- in the first meaning, for events so *trivial* that I automatically take them in the second meaning.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is soms juist, maar toch: de evenementen zijn niet per se trivialiteiten, vind ik. Het is de variatie tussen descriptief en normatief, lijkt me, die je hebt in _een stijl_ vs. _stijl, manier _vs_. manieren, enz. _


----------



## eno2

Begrijp ik niet goed. Kan je wat elaboreren?



> *It would be hard to substitute memory for history in idioms such as 'but that's history now', or 'you're history!'* - 'but that's memory' would immediately imply a continuing resonance, a continuing ability to command attention in present-day minds.


Memory, History, Nation


----------



## ThomasK

Laat me eerst een paar voorbeelden geven van het onderscheid descriptief/normatief, zoals ik dat zou noemen.
Bijvoorbeeld:
a. Iedereen heeft *een eigen stijl* vs. Hij heeft toch echt *stijl* [normatief in de zin dat die stijl exemplarisch lijkt, bijzonder, opvallend goed, enz.]
b. Jouw manier van werken boeit me wel vs. Hij heeft geen manieren [niet de goeie, hij voldoet aan de (gewenste) manieren...
c. [Intertalig] Ta façon de travailler (...) me plaît vs. Hij kent geen fatsoen (decency).
d. [id.] Verkeersmodi vs. Hij is modieus gekleed [volgens de laatste, beste (...) mode]
Ik zocht ooit voorbeelden in andere talen.

Ik zie iets parallels in:
e. De geschiedenis toont ons hoe mensen... vs. Hij schrijft geschiedenis [wat dan vooral lijkt te betekenen: hij doet zaken die memorabel zullen zijn...]


----------



## eno2

'You're history' is toch wel pejoratief  ~'you're finished' ~'you're done and forgotten'
Terwijl wat de geschiedenis ingaat toch normaal  iets is wat is voor altijd gedenkwaardig zal zijn.


Ik keek even naar de definitie van het lemma geschiedenis bij DVD en ik vind die over het geheel genomen 'hair raising'

Ergens daartussen staat er wel:



> •geschiedenis maken, schrijven,  als: belangrijk feit in de historie vermeld worden en blijven



De trivialisering daarvan, die dit om de haverklap claimt  voor dingen die onmiddelijk weer en voor altijd vergeten worden, staat natuurlijk niet vermeld...


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk inzake die Engelse uitdrukking, maar ik denk niet dat de definitie van geschiedenis net iets positiefs veronderstelt. Het onderzoek is belangrijk, maar gaat niet louter over memorabele zaken, vind ik, en trouwens, de idee van "tot de geschiedenis behoren" is misschien niet de betekenis van het woord, maar eerder van de uitdrukking. Ik zie niet direct die negatieve opvatting van "geschiedenis" elders voorkomen... Of ?


----------



## eno2

Het contronieme aspect van history komt wellicht enkel voor in de uitdrukking 'be history'




> [*]be history
> 
> 
> 
> 1Be perceived as *no longer relevant *to the present.
> 
> _‘the mainframe is already history’_
> 
> 1.1informal Used to indicate imminent *departure, dismissal, or death.*
> _‘an inch either way and you'd be history’_


history | Definition of history in English by Oxford Dictionaries


dwz irrelevant of verdwenen in plaats van 'historisch', en dat lijkt me toch verdedigbaar controniem. 
In het Nederlands kon ik enkel het  banaliseren van de uitdrukking 'geschiedenis schrijven' door clichématig gebruik aanvoeren. Niet echt controniem, die claim moet ik intrekken.


----------



## eno2

Spaans
Dentera, da dentera:
Dentera is zowel afschuw (koude rillingen) als hevige wens. 
Toch wel knap tegengesteld.


----------



## eno2

> A quip:
> 1 a clever usually taunting remark : gibe
> 
> 2 *:*
> quibble, equivocation


M-W

Clever versus equivocation...


----------



## eno2

Kippenvel ergens van krijgen....
Van afschuw... 
Van vervoering...

(misschien al eerder vermeld?)


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik krijg kippenvel als ik het te warm heb.


----------



## petoe

straks (bijwoord)

*1.korte tijd na nu*
▼ betekenisverwante termen
hyperoniem: binnenkort
synoniem(en): seffens, strakjes, strakkies
*2.korte tijd geleden*
▼ betekenisverwante termen
synoniem(en): net

Zou ik zelf nooit gebruiken in betekenis 2, wel 'daarstraks'.


----------



## eno2

> * verouderd *
> korte tijd geleden
> •ik had het je straks al willen vertellen


 DVD O.L.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Kippenvel ergens van krijgen....
> Van afschuw...
> Van vervoering...
> 
> (misschien al eerder vermeld?)


Als je daar letterlijk kippenvel van kunt krijgen, dan zie ik niet in hoe het een tegenstelling is.


eno2 said:


> DVD O.L.


Ik denk niet dat jongere generaties het nog zo gebruiken. (behalve "daarstraks") Ik weet ook niet of Nederlanders het überhaupt ooit zo gebruikten.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Als je daar letterlijk kippenvel van kunt krijgen, dan zie ik niet in hoe het een tegenstelling is.
> 
> .


Jammer. Kan ik weer nog wat doortikken.

Je moet de bedoeling zien en de kontekst. Dat heb je met controniemen.

Als iemand je zegt 'daar krijg ik kippevel van', dan zou je zijn vel moeten controleren of dat  letterlijk klopt of niet.

Waarschijnlijk bedoelt hij het figuurlijk.

En dan weet je nog niet wat hij precies bedoelt: vindt hij het afschuwelijk of juist hoogst aangenaam?

En zelfs als jouw controle positief uitwijst dat hij echt kippenvel krijgt, dan weet je het nog niet


----------



## Peterdg

Nee, kippenvel heeft niks te maken met controniemen.

Dan zou je "wenen" ook zo kunnen beschouwen: je kan wenen van vreugde of je kan wenen van verdriet.

Zowel "wenen" als "kippenvel krijgen" zijn fysische verschijnselen die zich kunnen voordoen bij verschillende emoties, maar dat betekent niet dat de begrippen op zich wijzen op tegengestelde betekenissen.


----------



## eno2

Euh...mmmmm....
Effie nadenken.

Ik dacht dat ik de uitdrukking geciteerd had en niet het woord. 




> uitdrukking
> kippenvel van iets krijgen
> ervan griezelen,
> erdoor ontroerd worden


 DVD online

en als ik ze niet citeerde dan doe ik het nu.

Dit is figuurlijk gebruik, ja? (Het herhaaldelijk op de uitsluitend letterlijke toer gooien van Red Arrow is dan ook naast de zaak in mijn ogen).
En volgens mij toch wel controniem.

Wenen is inderdaad niet controniem. Kippenvel ook niet. Maar de uitdrukking <kippenvel krijgen> is wel controniem.
Uitdrukkingen met wenen die controniem zijn ken ik niet, maar  misschien jij wel?
---
* Ja in #190  gaf ik  meteen de uitdrukking (en daar ging de beweerde "controniemiteit" dan over)


----------



## eno2

Andere fysiologische reacties en hun uitdrukkingen:

Ik zou eens willen kijken naar andere fysiologische uitdrukkingen, meestal met 'krijgen', om eens te zien of ze ook zulke tegengestelde of ver uiteenlopende betekenisssen vertonen als 'kippenvel krijgen'.

Ik krijg er de stuipen van [eenduidig, pejoratief]. Iemand de stuipen op het lijf jagen.

De kriebels krijgen van [eenduidig? Neen, niet eenduidig]



> uitdrukking de kriebels krijgen
> a kribbig, geïrriteerd worden
> b een prettige opwinding gaan voelen


 DVD online
Onprettig versus prettig.

Kriebels zijn op zich natuurlijk niet controniem.
Het is de uitdrukking die controniem is.
De figuurlijkheid van de uitdrukking is controniem.
Die uitdrukkingen verwijzen niet in de eerste plaats naar letterlijkheden.
Hoewel  om het even wat krijgen, als fysiologische reactie, zoals <schaamterood op de wangen krijgen> natuurlijk ook in de meest letterlijke zin kan gebruikt worden.  In dat geval is de uitdrukking natuurlijk NIET controniem. Geen probleem dus dat Red Arrow kippenvel krijgt van de warmte. Dat bewijst niet dat "kippenvel krijgen van" niet controniem zou zijn. Want dat is het, figuurlijk gebruikt, wél.


----------



## eno2

*Prostituante*
Zowel iemand die een prostitué gebruikt (mannelijke hoer) als iemand die zichzelf prostitueert, die zelf een prostituee is (hoer)


> prostituant
> pros·ti·tu·ant/prɔstitywɑnt/zelfstandig naamwoord • de m • prostituanten
> 1 iem. die naar een prostituee of prostitué gaat
> *vrouw prostituante*
> = hoerenloper
> 2 iem. die zich prostitueert
> *vrouw prostituante*= prostitué


DVD online

Een duidelijke contronieme omkering van rollen....

---
Het koppel prostitué-prostituee, is trouwens, vanuit orthografisch oogpunt, een merkwaardig koppel.


----------



## eno2

To ravish, ravishing




> To ravish
> a: to seize and take away by violence
> 
> b: to overcome with emotion (such as joy or delight)


 M-W

Wegrukken en verrukt.....


----------



## ThomasK

This is very interesting, but your translation shows how one meaning leads to the other by 'perversion' of that same meaning.

We sometimes love being led (costs/ takes less energy), but there is quite a difference between leiden/ to lead (ducere) and verleiden (seduction). Everyone seems to love seduction, but strictly speaking one of the parties loses his/her freedom. Opvangen/to catch while falling is great, but gevangen zijn/ being caught (imprisoned in Dutch) is not that much fun… There is a thin line between two meanings only. As in some cases: someone thinks s/he loves someone, but that person may feel imprisoned, un-free, etc.


----------



## eno2

Nog even over verrukt: 
<Ben je verrukt?>

Wat betekent dat? 
Volgens mij betekent dat: ben je gek?

Als ik gelijk heb, dan ligt dat wel ver af van verrukt= opgetogen, dolblij...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat er een beetje interferentie is met het Duits: "verrückt" is inderdaad "gek" in het Duits... Bij ons gaat het niet zo ver. Toch?


----------



## eno2

Laten

la·ten (liet, heeft gelaten)*niet doen*; = nalaten: ik kan het roken niet laten
maken dat iets gebeurt: ik heb hem laten komen 

Dat laatste betekent dus: doen.  Ik heb hem doen komen

Gratis woordenboek


----------



## eno2

Botsend woordgebruik van stijgen en dalen met een controniem tintje:

Uitstijgen is contra-intuïtief  in het geval van auto's, treinen en dergelijke. Als je instijgt is dat normaal naar boven. UItstijgen heeft al niets meer met stijgen te maken, het is het tegendeel: dalen. Hetzelfde in het Duits. Wir steigen aus dem Auto.

Afstijgen van een paard is ook al niet stijgen maar dalen.
vom Pferd absteigen, van het paard afstijgen.

Het rare is dat de Duitsers van een berg afstijgen
*absteigen* (im Gebirge)
en wij wel degelijk en  semantisch heel correct van een berg* afdalen* en  niet afstijgen*. *


----------



## eno2

Ik hoor nu van de Duitsers dat 'steigen' etymologisch niet verbonden is aan 'omhoog', maar een beweging in alle richtingen aangeeft. 
En dat dit nog steeds zo is. 

Afdalen in  het dal is: <Ins Tal steigen>
Heel raar.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik hoor nu van de Duitsers dat 'steigen' etymologisch niet verbonden is aan 'omhoog', maar een beweging in alle richtingen aangeeft.
> En dat dit nog steeds zo is.


Blijkbaar was dat in het Oud-Nederlands ook zo. In het Nederlands heeft het woord "stijgen" de nuance "naar omhoog" gekregen wat in het Duits dus blijkbaar niet gebeurd is. Zie *hier* verschillende etymologische verklaringen.


----------



## eno2

T.Pluim  *<later *met de bijgedachte _omhoog_ gaan. >

Er is dus een Oud- Griekse afkomst:  <Verwant met: Grieks _steíkhein_ ‘*gaan, lopen*’, > 
Anderzijds ook <,* grieks *_steichein_ [*stijgen*]>


----------



## Leritu

Wat ik altijd grappig vind, is dat het Duitse woord _klettern_ klimmen betekent, terwijl het Nederlandse woord _kletteren_ juist (hard) omlaag vallen betekent.


----------



## eno2

Ik weet niet wat DVD zeg maar voor mij heeft kletteren altijd met geluid te maken.
Zelfs bij vallen. 'Met veel lawaai vallen'  (encyclo)


----------



## eno2

Leritu said:


> Wat ik altijd grappig vind, is dat het Duitse woord _klettern_ klimmen betekent, terwijl het Nederlandse woord _kletteren_ juist (hard) omlaag vallen betekent.


Er zijn niet veel dingen die omhoog vallen.  Parvenu's natuurlijk wel.


----------



## Red Arrow

Het is weer koekenbak.
1. Er is weer ruzie.
2. De ruzie is voorbij.

Staat zo in de Van Dale (België, informeel).

Ik dacht altijd dat "vree" (Oost-Vlaams voor "zeer") van het woord "vrij" kwam.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow said:


> Ik dacht altijd dat "vree" (Oost-Vlaams voor "zeer") van het woord "vrij" kwam.


Ik weet niet echt waar deze opmerking vandaan komt (is er hierover in een vroegere post al gesproken?), maar ik denk dat het van "wreed" komt. (In mijn variant van het Oost-Vlaams is het "vrië(d)").


----------



## Red Arrow

Ja, het ging over een eerder bericht. In Vlaanderen klinkt wr- en vr- hetzelfde, dus ja.

Rond Leuven hoor je ook wel eens bijvoorbeeld: "Amai, da's wrieëd vervejlend." Ik had nooit de link gelegd met het Oost-Vlaamse "vree".


----------



## ThomasK

Bijna zeker "wreed". Veel versterkende adverbia (intensifiers) zijn pejoratief: _vreselijk mooi, verschrikkelijk mooi, _… In heel veel talen trouwens... Negatief lijkt krachtiger: marked...


----------



## eno2

Wat jammer dat ik het West- Vlaamse 'wreed' (=erg) niet kan fonetiseren. Transcriptie, iemand?


----------



## ThomasK

In mijn ogen, pardon, oren, klinkt het als /wrie/, maar de klank lijkt me qua opening tussen [i:] en [e.] te zitten, meer naar /ee/ toe... De subtiliteit kan ik fonetisch niet aangeven, helaas...


----------



## eno2

Het is een rare tweeklank die elders niet bestaat....


Peterdg said:


> Ik weet niet echt waar deze opmerking vandaan komt (is er hierover in een vroegere post al gesproken?), maar ik denk dat het van "wreed" komt. (In mijn variant van het Oost-Vlaams is het "vrië(d)").



Iets in die richting, hoe je dan ook geacht bent vrië(d) uit te spreken...

Vriejed, maar snel...


----------



## ThomasK

Bij ons is het geen tweeklank of diftong, hoor, no way. Wel een gerekte /ie/ of zo...


----------



## eno2

Nou ja, technisch weet ik er niets van, maar een gerekte ie is het niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, tussen /ie/ en /ee/, volgens mij... Kom jij uit de buurt?


----------



## eno2

Zeker. Izegem.

Ge moet dat horen. Ik zal eens een audio zetten.

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder

Werkt het?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik *denk* dat het [vre̝ɪt] is.

Uitleg over het symbool ˔


Spoiler



Bij [ a ] raakt je tong je tanden, zijn je lippen niet getuit, komt er geen lucht uit je neus (niet nasaal) en is je mond wijd open (zoals bij de tandarts).
Bij [ i ] is je mond bijna helemaal toe. Voor de rest is het dezelfde klinker.
Je kan zo een klinkerrijtje maken: [a æ ɛ e i]. Bij elke klinker gaat je mond een beetje meer toe.

Soms is dit niet gedetailleerd genoeg. Soms zit een klinker tussen twee andere. Gebruik dan het symbool ˔
Dan krijg je een langer klinkerrijtje, nu met 5 extra klinkers: [a *a̝* æ *æ̝* ɛ *ɛ̝* e *e̝* i]

Verwar dit niet met het gespiegelde symbool ˕
˔ betekent: meer toe (Engels: raised)
˕ betekent: meer open (Engels: lowered)
[e̝] en [i̞] zijn dus andere notaties voor dezelfde klank tussen [ e ] en [ i ].


----------



## ThomasK

Het werkt! Ik betwijfel dat Red Arrows versie de juiste is, maar  zoals jij het uitspreekt, lijkt het ergens op een diftong ;-) Voor mij lijkt de beginklank een echte [i:], maar dan met een  heel onopvallende tweede [e] (als in "leg"). Maar is het een diftong. Wij spreken het anders uit (ik kom uit Tiegem,  de interfluviale dialectzone tussen West- en Oost-Vlaams), maar de beginklank lijkt mij dezelfde. Is er geen echte foneticus in de zaal???


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Is er geen echte foneticus in de zaal???


Ik denk het niet. Je kan het eventueel vragen in een ander forum.

Ik lig al lang in de knoop over de ui-klank in Geel. [ɒə] ofzo?
Geels is sowieso een beetje speciaal. De korte e klinkt er als [e] in plaats van [ɛ]. Dus bed en beet klinkt hetzelfde, maar beet is wat langer.


----------



## ThomasK

Dit heet ook eniantonymie, pardon, *enantiosemie, *heb ik net gelezen...


----------



## ThomasK

Net ook ontdekt: *enantiosemie*, en het beste woord voor mij :* autantonyms/ autantoniemen*...


----------



## Red Arrow

Geducht:


> Geducht
> 1) Aanmerkelijk 2) Angstwekkend 3) Bedroevend 4) Behoorlijk 5) Braaf 6) Danig 7) Dapper 8) Deerlijk 9) Degelijk 10) Deugdelijk 11) Eerlijk 12) Fiks 13) Flink 14) Formidabel 15) Gevaarlijk 16) Gevreesd 17) Geweldig 18) Intensief 19) Inter 20) Jammerlijk 21) Krachtig 22) Ontzaglijk 23) Ontzagwekkend 24) Redoutabel



Jammerlijk en geweldig is het omgekeerde. Flink/braaf en gevaarlijk ook.

Dit woord betekent letterlijk alles


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie, Red Arrow. En ik dacht ook in die richting. (Zodra woorden acht betekenissen hebben, komen mijn stekels al recht te staan...)

Maar... Ik zou toch ietwat nuanceren - en wel op deze manier: "vrezen" en al wat daarop lijkt is IMHO de basisbetekenis van _duchten _annex _geducht_, al is het misschien eerst "denken", maar (b) zulke negatieve termen zijn ook relatief krachtig, of staan voor kracht en dan krijg je al die betekenissen... Kun je volgen?


----------



## Red Arrow

Gepluimd

Een kip is "gepluimd" wanneer de veren verwijderd zijn. Maar dieren zijn ook "gepluimd" wanneer ze veren hebben. Eigenlijk is dus elke kip gepluimd, ongeacht of ze veren heeft of niet


----------

